# Il traditore.



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Leggendo e scrivendo in questo forum a parte le volte in cui si cazzeggia, ho sempre ed avete sempre dato risposte che spesso noto nascono da dentro, dal dolore, dalla voglia di conoscenza, insomma qua dentro si cerca di capire di cercare confronti su dei tradimenti simili o quasi, o eventualmente consigliare dialogare etc. Ora tutto questo ed anche altro da parte mia il tutto è stato ed è vissuto da tradito, quindi normale metterci dentro quello che un tradito può avere. Ieri sera in un attimo di riflessione guardando mia moglie mi sono chiesto, cavolo! io il mio percorso l'ho fatto e lo sto facendo, adesso sono giunto finalmente a quel punto dove la riflessione i pensieri sono soltanto un passato da recepire capire e farne un buon uso. Nel mentre mi chiedevo minchia! mia moglie si con me ha parlato dialogato pianto etc, ma il suo percorso, il suo inizio il suo trovarsi nel mezzo della situazione e la sua situazione attuale del momento, e tutto quello che concerne il suo percorso è sicuramente stato diverso dal mio, oppure no? e pensavo probabilmente è stato ed è diverso dal mio, e credo sia normale sia diverso, non dico migliore o peggiore, ma sicuramente diverso. Chi ha tradito se ne ha voglia vuole spiegarmi o spiegarci qualcosa in merito? ( parlo di chi ha tradito e per un motivo o per un'altro adesso è rimasto con la moglie/marito.) Insomma scrivete i pensieri le emozioni le riflessioni e quant'altro ha accompagnato un traditore.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendo e scrivendo in questo forum a parte le volte in cui si cazzeggia, ho sempre ed avete sempre dato risposte che spesso noto nascono da dentro, dal dolore, dalla voglia di conoscenza, insomma qua dentro si cerca di capire di cercare confronti su dei tradimenti simili o quasi, o eventualmente consigliare dialogare etc. Ora tutto questo ed anche altro da parte mia il tutto è stato ed è vissuto da tradito, quindi normale metterci dentro quello che un tradito può avere. Ieri sera in un attimo di riflessione guardando mia moglie mi sono chiesto, cavolo! io il mio percorso l'ho fatto e lo sto facendo, adesso sono giunto finalmente a quel punto dove la riflessione i pensieri sono soltanto un passato da recepire capire e farne un buon uso. Nel mentre mi chiedevo minchia! mia moglie si con me ha parlato dialogato pianto etc, ma il suo percorso, il suo inizio il suo trovarsi nel mezzo della situazione e la sua situazione attuale del momento, e tutto quello che concerne il suo percorso è sicuramente stato diverso dal mio, oppure no? e pensavo probabilmente è stato ed è diverso dal mio, e credo sia normale sia diverso, non dico migliore o peggiore, ma sicuramente diverso. Chi ha tradito se ne ha voglia vuole spiegarmi o spiegarci qualcosa in merito? ( parlo di chi ha tradito e per un motivo o per un'altro adesso è rimasto con la moglie/marito.) Insomma scrivete i pensieri le emozioni le riflessioni e quant'altro ha accompagnato un traditore.


Ho vissuto talmente male la mia esperienza da traditore, che non saprei nemmeno da dove cominciare. Facevo una vita da schifo, avevo sempre paura mi scrivesse o squillasse sul cellulare, avevo timore di far trasparire qualcosa, mi sentivo uno schifo per via di mio figlio. Insomma: un disagio quotidiano. E da lì ho capito che il gioco non valeva la candela. Le emozioni devono essere vissute alla luce del sole, altrimenti diventano un tormento. Di una cosa però sono certo: il post-tradimento è notevolmente migliore di quello di un tradito.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho vissuto talmente male la mia esperienza da traditore, che non saprei nemmeno da dove cominciare. Facevo una vita da schifo, avevo sempre paura mi scrivesse o squillasse sul cellulare, avevo timore di far trasparire qualcosa, mi sentivo uno schifo per via di mio figlio. Insomma: un disagio quotidiano. E da lì ho capito che il gioco non valeva la candela. Le emozioni devono essere vissute alla luce del sole, altrimenti diventano un tormento. Di una cosa però sono certo: il post-tradimento è notevolmente migliore di quello di un tradito.



Giorno Kid...forse l'avevi presa troppo sul serio,io mi dimentico che esista,ad esempio ieri lei ha chiamato e non ho risposto,dopo l'ho chiamata io e idem.Ma stamattina con il cavolo che la cerco..se vuole chiama lei..viceversa chisse ne frega,penso che queste storie andrebbero vissute cosi'.
poi scusa Kid..le avevi dato cell ufficiale???io mai dato...e anche email solo quella''segreta''


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Giorno Kid...forse l'avevi presa troppo sul serio,io mi dimentico che esista,ad esempio ieri lei ha chiamato e non ho risposto,dopo l'ho chiamata io e idem.Ma stamattina con il cavolo che la cerco..se vuole chiama lei..viceversa chisse ne frega,penso che queste storie andrebbero vissute cosi'.
> poi scusa Kid..le avevi dato cell ufficiale???io mai dato...e anche email solo quella''segreta''



Ciao Lothar.

Io non riesco a non metterci passione con le donne. E per me passione è anche coinvolgimento emotivo. Di una scopata extra non ho bisogno, mi mette tristezza l'aver bisogno di scopare fuori dal matrimonio.

E così mi sono sempre infognato con le donne, è più forte di me.


----------



## quinty (23 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Giorno Kid...forse l'avevi presa troppo sul serio,io mi dimentico che esista,ad esempio ieri lei ha chiamato e non ho risposto,dopo l'ho chiamata io e idem.Ma stamattina con il cavolo che la cerco..se vuole chiama lei..viceversa chisse ne frega,penso che queste storie andrebbero vissute cosi'.
> poi scusa Kid..le avevi dato cell ufficiale???io mai dato...e anche email solo quella''segreta''



Kid si era innamorato, Lothar. Non puoi paragonarlo alle tue storie


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho vissuto talmente male la mia esperienza da traditore, che non saprei nemmeno da dove cominciare. Facevo una vita da schifo, avevo sempre paura mi scrivesse o squillasse sul cellulare, avevo timore di far trasparire qualcosa, mi sentivo uno schifo per via di mio figlio. Insomma: un disagio quotidiano. E da lì ho capito che il gioco non valeva la candela. Le emozioni devono essere vissute alla luce del sole, altrimenti diventano un tormento. Di una cosa però sono certo: il post-tradimento è notevolmente migliore di quello di un tradito.


Tralascio delle domande che vorrei fare, e lo faccio perchè non voglio mettere in bocca delle parole che devono essere dette o scritte spontaneamente, ma una domanda la voglio fare, spiegami meglio la situazione del figlio, se ti va.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tralascio delle domande che vorrei fare, e lo faccio perchè non voglio mettere in bocca delle parole che devono essere dette o scritte spontaneamente, ma una domanda la voglio fare, spiegami meglio la situazione del figlio, se ti va.


Parla pure apertamente caro Ultimo... cosa vuoi sapere esattamente?


----------



## marta (23 Maggio 2012)

*si, ho tradito*

sono stata tradita, ho tradito e continuo a tradire.

Infondo non posso dire di stare bene in nessuna posizione.
Io e mio marito stiamo bene insieme, non abbiamo figli, e ci conosciamo da quando eravamo ragazzi.
Ognuno di noi ha sempre avuto i suoi spazi, ognuno coltiva i propri hobbies.
Ad un certo punto ci siamo, come dire allontanati, non perchè distratti da altri ma abbiamo perso di vista il NOI ed ognuno ha seguito la sua strada.
Sentivo che tante cose del nostro rapporto non andavano, ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di parlarne apertamente. Ho avuto dei gravi problemi di salute e lui per difendere me si è tenuto tutto dentro e lo stesso ho fatto io. In questo modo ci siamo allontanati ancora di più.
In questa fase della nostra vita, abbiamo entrambi guardato oltre noi.
Io sono stata corteggiata e mi sono sentita importante. Con mio marito mi sentivo scontata. A lui è successa la stessa cosa (un semestre prima di me).
Ho flirtato con quest'uomo inizialmente per gioco, ma poi dopo qualche mese si è arrivati ad un punto in cui si deve fare una scelta.
Una sera, dopo una cena, mi ha chiesto di andare da lui per bere qualcosa, ci ho pensato (sapevo che dire di si significava qualcosa e dire di no significava interrompere definitivamente un rapporto che in quei mesi mi faceva stare bene) e ho detto SI.
Ho tradito. Sono stata male, mi sono chiesta mille volte perchè, ma un perchè reale non me lo sono mai saputa dare.
 E' trascorso più di un anno e ho scoperto che anche mio marito mi tradiva.
Ho sofferto come un cane, soprattutto perchè comprendevo perfettamente il legame affettivo e di complicità che poteva legarlo ad un'altra donna. Mentre soffrivo mi sentivo anche una merda, perchè non avevo così tanto diritto di star male, infondo stavo facendo esattamente la stessa cosa.
Ora la sua storia ha avuto una fine, la sua amante aveva un compagno e entrambi (così mi ha detto lui) hanno deciso di stare con i rispettivi patners. Mi ha chiesto di perdonare, di riprovare, di dare una possibilità alla nostra storia.
Non c'è stato bisogno di sforzi, l'unica cosa che sò è che amo mio marito, e non ho mai avuto intenzione di rinunciare al mio rapporto con lui.
Nonostante questo, continuo la mia relazione con l'altro uomo che in questo anno 1/2 è diventato importante, mi dà delle cose, tante.
Non posso neanche dire che lo faccio per sesso, visto che con mio marito il sesso è sicuramente migliore che con l'amante.
Ogni santo giorno mi chiedo "ma se voglio ricostruire il rapporto con mio marito, come faccio a farlo seriamente se continuo ad essere infedele?" 
resta una domanda senza risposta.
All'amante non ho mai promesso niente e lui non ha mai preteso niente. Viviamo una storia bella proprio perchè slegata dal resto. Forse non funzionerebbe se fosse diverso.
Comunque è una vita faticosa, fisicamente ed emotivamente.
Questa è la mia esperienza

marta


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar.
> 
> Io non riesco a non metterci passione con le donne. E per me passione è anche coinvolgimento emotivo. Di una scopata extra non ho bisogno, mi mette tristezza l'aver bisogno di scopare fuori dal matrimonio.
> 
> E così mi sono sempre infognato con le donne, è più forte di me.


credimi sulla parola,tranne periodi cupi,come ora..del sesso a casa ne ho anche troppo..neanch'io ho bisogno di scopata extra,ma e'anche vero che al tuo contrario non sono emotivo,e mi tengo alla larga da donne che potrebbero coinvolgermi,cosi' non mi sbaglio


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> credimi sulla parola,tranne periodi cupi,come ora..del sesso a casa ne ho anche troppo..neanch'io ho bisogno di scopata extra,ma e'anche vero che al tuo contrario non sono emotivo,e mi tengo alla larga da donne che potrebbero coinvolgermi,cosi' non mi sbaglio


Amico il nostro Kid è giovine...devi farsi quella scorza capisci?
Insegnagli tutto tu...
Ma lui sa spiegarti come si sta...
Se la moglie....capisci?
E me la vedo brutta per te...


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> sono stata tradita, ho tradito e continuo a tradire.
> 
> Infondo non posso dire di stare bene in nessuna posizione.
> Io e mio marito stiamo bene insieme, non abbiamo figli, e ci conosciamo da quando eravamo ragazzi.
> ...


Magari basterebbe mettersi alla pari entrambi o almeno provarci... poi se non funziona grazie e arrivederci.

Troppo difficile? La vostra storia non merita un tentativo? Basta così oco per gettare via una vita vissuta insieme?

Mah...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> sono stata tradita, ho tradito e continuo a tradire.
> 
> Infondo non posso dire di stare bene in nessuna posizione.
> Io e mio marito stiamo bene insieme, non abbiamo figli, e ci conosciamo da quando eravamo ragazzi.
> ...


Ami tuo marito, il sesso con lui è migliore di quello con l'amante, la vostra situazione è a un bivio... ma l'amante di dà tante cose. Cosa?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Parla pure apertamente caro Ultimo... cosa vuoi sapere esattamente?


Hai scritto che ti sentivi male guardando o pensando il figlio. Perchè il figlio? come mai non hai nominato anche la moglie? che ruolo ha avuto tua moglie o tuo figlio o entrambi nella tua scelta.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> sono stata tradita, ho tradito e continuo a tradire.
> 
> Infondo non posso dire di stare bene in nessuna posizione.
> Io e mio marito stiamo bene insieme, non abbiamo figli, e ci conosciamo da quando eravamo ragazzi.
> ...


Cosa hai provato scrivendo questa lettera?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico il nostro Kid è giovine...devi farsi quella scorza capisci?
> Insegnagli tutto tu...
> Ma lui sa spiegarti come si sta...
> Se la moglie....capisci?
> E me la vedo brutta per te...


cosa vuoi che insegni amico??potrei dargli un dritta su una stupenda bionda che abita lassu',e che cerca tipi come lui ..
tanto non e'per me...

piantala con le gufate...gia'domenica la Madonna di San Luca tornando a casa sua,eravamo ospiti di amico importante dove Lei si ferma sempre un'attimo,mi ha fulminato..ne sono certo sai..poi se ti metti pure tu


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai scritto che ti sentivi male guardando o pensando il figlio. Perchè il figlio? come mai non hai nominato anche la moglie? che ruolo ha avuto tua moglie o tuo figlio o entrambi nella tua scelta.


Ma in quel periodo mia moglie non esisteva per me... è una cosa abbastanza normale per un traditore, una sorta di autodifesa per sentirsi meno in colpa. Non era meglio o peggio di prima, semplicemente l'avevo accantonata.

Erano quelli di mio figlio gli occhi che parlavano.


----------



## marta (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ami tuo marito, il sesso con lui è migliore di quello con l'amante, la vostra situazione è a un bivio... ma l'amante di dà tante cose. Cosa?


mi dà sicurezza, mi diverte, mi fa sentire importante e mi sento me stessa

non mi sento giudicata e non giudico

questo è il mio rapporto con il mio amante (ovviamente molto in sintesi).

Sò che sbaglio, sò che non voglio mettere a rischio la mia vita matrimoniale.
Alla fine di mio marito amo anche la sua fragilità.

Io sono sentimentalmente coinvolta anche con l'amante. Poi possiamo dargli il nome che vogliamo, amore, affetto ecc. fatto sta che non posso negare di sentirmi legata a lui


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> mi dà sicurezza, mi diverte, mi fa sentire importante e mi sento me stessa


Ma pensa un pò... credo che sia la stessa sensazione provata da chi ha l'amante. Servono a quello in fondo. Comodo no?


----------



## marta (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cosa hai provato scrivendo questa lettera?


mi sono sentita me stessa


----------



## marta (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma pensa un pò... credo che sia la stessa sensazione provata da chi ha l'amante. Servono a quello in fondo. Comodo no?


lo hai provato anche tu no?
e sai che si, è bello ma non è molto comodo..
comodo no
ci penso spesso a quanto ero rilassata, alla spensieratezza che provavo prima
no, non è una situazione comoda, almeno per me


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> lo hai provato anche tu no?
> e sai che si, è bello ma non è molto comodo..
> comodo no
> ci penso spesso a quanto ero rilassata, alla spensieratezza che provavo prima
> no, non è una situazione comoda, almeno per me


Allora c'è qualcosa che non va. In te dico. Perchè non ha senso rimpiangere il tempo in cui non si faceva una cosa che si sceglie ogni giorno di fare.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> lo hai provato anche tu no?
> e sai che si, è bello ma non è molto comodo..
> comodo no
> ci penso spesso a quanto ero rilassata, alla spensieratezza che provavo prima
> no, non è una situazione comoda, almeno per me


E allora smetti, almeno per un pò, per capire se davvero lo vuoi.

Altrimenti rimarrai "drogata" e scomoda a lungo. Credo che tuo marito se lo meriti nonostante tutto, no?


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma in quel periodo mia moglie non esisteva per me... è una cosa abbastanza normale per un traditore, una sorta di autodifesa per sentirsi meno in colpa. Non era meglio o peggio di prima, semplicemente l'avevo accantonata.
> 
> Erano quelli di mio figlio gli occhi che parlavano.


ho letto spesso traditori che affermavano che i figli devono essere lasciati fuori dal tradimento e che nulla si toglie loro prendendosi questo spazio di passione extra.
ergo si fa un torto solo al partner.
in realtà i figli vivono come condizione ideale il benessere della coppia , tanto è vero che nelle consulenze pedagogiche (per andare terra terra...vedi SOS tata.ehm) uno dei punti fondamentali per ristabilire una buona armonia con i figli educandoli a regole e affetto , è anche lo spazio di salute sentimentale dei due coniugi.
da ciò si evince che il rapporto di coppia influisce , eccome nel benessere dei bambini


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma in quel periodo mia moglie non esisteva per me... è una cosa abbastanza normale per un traditore, una sorta di autodifesa per sentirsi meno in colpa. Non era meglio o peggio di prima, semplicemente l'avevo accantonata.
> 
> Erano quelli di mio figlio gli occhi che parlavano.


Si penso di capire ciò che scrivi, grazie Kid.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto spesso traditori che affermavano che i figli devono essere lasciati fuori dal tradimento e che nulla si toglie loro prendendosi questo spazio di passione extra.
> ergo si fa un torto solo al partner.
> in realtà i figli vivono come condizione ideale il benessere della coppia , tanto è vero che nelle consulenze pedagogiche (per andare terra terra...vedi SOS tata.ehm) uno dei punti fondamentali per ristabilire una buona armonia con i figli educandoli a regole e affetto , è anche lo spazio di salute sentimentale dei due coniugi.
> da ciò si evince che il rapporto di coppia influisce , eccome nel benessere dei bambini


La realtà è che a molti traditori fa comodo pensare così, cara Minerva.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora c'è qualcosa che non va. In te dico. Perchè non ha senso rimpiangere il tempo in cui non si faceva una cosa che si sceglie ogni giorno di fare.


Hai ragione Sbri. Leggendo marta avevo pensato, cavolo! le donne! riescono davvero ad essere forti, e mi stavo convincendo della forza che marta aveva e che trasmetteva nelle sue lettere, ma tu hai messo in evidenza che qualcosa non va. Quindi ? il quindi non è solo a te Sbri ma soprattutto a marta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2012)

Ho iniziato a tradire mio marito perchè avevo paura di morire.

Mi sono accorta attorno ai trentacinque anni che la mia vita non aveva un senso,
non aveva obiettivi precisi se non quello di essere le moglie di e la madre di.

Ho pensato che se fossi morta il giorno dopo nessuno mi avrebbe rimpianto e tutti si sarebbero comunque arrangiati senza di me.

Ho focalizzato che il mio cuore non aveva vissuto abbastanza intensamente, e nemmeno il mio corpo.
Ho cercato di analizzare il mio passato, ma su quei fronti vedevo solo un enorme buco nero. 
Un'immaturità di fondo, un'ignoranza che fino a quel giorno avevo ignorato.

Dovevo recuperare prima di morire e questa è stata una molla potentissima.
Ho vissuto due anni da folle. E' vero, mio marito esisteva solo per consolare e comprendere le mie pazzie.
Piangevo, desideravo, tradivo. 
Tanti uomini contemporaneamente.Tante storie, tante scopate. Nessun senso di colpa. Invincibile.
Il cuore che si allenava e finalmente....batteva a pieno ritmo, nutrendosi di tutte le emozioni e le questioni mai vissute: belle, brutte, inutili...che importava? L'importante era _vivere.

_Le mie riflessioni? Il cuore sta crescendo, sta imparando: senza il tradimento non si sarebbe neanche messo in cammino e sarebbe rimasto un cuore immaturo e pauroso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a tradire mio marito perchè avevo paura di morire.
> 
> Mi sono accorta attorno ai trentacinque anni che la mia vita non aveva un senso,
> non aveva obiettivi precisi se non quello di essere le moglie di e la madre di.
> ...


bellissimo post.Grazie.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a tradire mio marito perchè avevo paura di morire.
> 
> Mi sono accorta attorno ai trentacinque anni che la mia vita non aveva un senso,
> non aveva obiettivi precisi se non quello di essere le moglie di e la madre di.
> ...


sì, grazie della tua puntuale sincerità.
ma il tuo è un caso molto particolare, mi dirai...lo sono tutti , ma fino ad un certo punto.
tu hai risolto così e ne sei ben convinta e soddisfatta ma avresti potuto trovare "la vita" in mille altre emozioni .
hai questo senso di rivalsa e ribellione che deve puntare sulla trasgressione proprio perchè per tanto tempo sei stata soffocata e in un corpo che non ti piaceva e in un'educazione troppo rigida

minchia oggi ho fatto un corso rapido da psicologa del carrefour:singleeye:


----------



## marta (23 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a tradire mio marito perchè avevo paura di morire.
> 
> Mi sono accorta attorno ai trentacinque anni che la mia vita non aveva un senso,
> non aveva obiettivi precisi se non quello di essere le moglie di e la madre di.
> ...


La tua esperienza mi ha colpita, parli di Un'immaturità di fondo e probabilmente è anche la mia.

La cosa per me triste è che nella mia vita, da sempre, sono stata una "quadrata" e anche conservativa.
evidentemente non è così.
gli altri mi hanno sempre vista come quella saggia, posata, seria, responsabile, pronta a capire ed aiutare tutti.
A me stessa non posso mentire! Forse non mi piace vedere che si, tutto sommato sono una brava persona, credo di avere dei valori ben radicati, ma anche io ho il mio lato oscuro, la mia trasgressione.
Questo lato oscuro di me stessa mi spaventa!
Ecco perchè rimpiango quando mi sentivo serena e protetta nel mio mondo, fatto di certezze, di regole, di tempi scanditi.
Ora invece seguo anche il mio lato oscuro


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> La tua esperienza mi ha colpita, parli di Un'immaturità di fondo e probabilmente è anche la mia.
> 
> La cosa per me triste è che nella mia vita, da sempre, sono stata una "quadrata" e anche conservativa.
> evidentemente non è così.
> ...


Io ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere molto bene il mio lato oscuro. Per la mia esperienza è molto meglio dominarlo, anzichè esserne dominati. Non devi averne paura, lo devi indirizzare.


----------



## marta (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere molto bene il mio lato oscuro. Per la mia esperienza è molto meglio dominarlo, anzichè esserne dominati. Non devi averne paura, lo devi indirizzare.


hai ragione.
non dovrei avere paura, ma come ho detto prima mi guardavo allo specchio e vedevo una bella persona, ora vedo anche delle cose che non mi piacciono ma non posso più non vederle.
Dovrei accettarmi per ciò che sono, ma dopo una vita senza "sbagliare mai" non è facile.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a tradire mio marito perchè avevo paura di morire.
> 
> Mi sono accorta attorno ai trentacinque anni che la mia vita non aveva un senso,
> non aveva obiettivi precisi se non quello di essere le moglie di e la madre di.
> ...



Ho imparato che nella vita mi rimane soltanto una cosa per me fondamentale, essere me stesso e viverla per come meglio posso e soprattutto nel rispetto di me stesso. 

Ti hai scritto una lettera che mi ha fatto venire i brividi! e non parlo di disgusto o altro, parlo di sensazioni di emozioni di fragilità di di tenerezza di rabbia, di una vita che vuole essere vita e che vuole delle risposte dalla vita stessa, non vuole delle certezze campate ma delle realtà parlate a viva voce. 

Tuo marito che ruolo ha avuto in quello che ti è successo? La tua infanzia che ruolo ha avuto ( se ruolo fondamentale hanno avuto)
E' vero comunque ma posso parlare da tradito e non traditore, il tradimento sveglia e fa pensare e maturare sul serio. Personalmente sono arrivato anche a dire che, è stata una benedizione essere traditi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bellissimo post.Grazie.



Perchè hai scritto bellissimo post Sbri ? Hai letto qualcosa che ti rispecchiava in lei o altro ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè hai scritto bellissimo post Sbri ? Hai letto qualcosa che ti rispecchiava in lei o altro ?


Perchè ha rivelato il suo intimo, si è messa a nudo. Non sono cose facili da confessare, in primis a se stessi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> La tua esperienza mi ha colpita, parli di Un'immaturità di fondo e probabilmente è anche la mia.
> 
> La cosa per me triste è che nella mia vita, da sempre, sono stata una "quadrata" e anche conservativa.
> evidentemente non è così.
> ...


Scusami ma la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata questa, ma pensi che il lato oscuro non c'è l'abbiamo tutti? Quindi non trovo ciò una risposta a qualche cosa, forse una scusa, ma una scusa a che cosa, se scusa è.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami ma la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata questa, ma pensi che il lato oscuro non c'è l'abbiamo tutti? Quindi non trovo ciò una risposta a qualche cosa, forse una scusa, ma una scusa a che cosa, se scusa è.


Mica tutti l'hanno conosciuto da gggiovani e hanno imparato a domarlo. Moltissimi scoprono di averlo da grandi... e non imparano ad accettarlo facilmente. Si sentono in colpa, ma per il motivo sbagliato.


----------



## marta (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami ma la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata questa, ma pensi che il lato oscuro non c'è l'abbiamo tutti? Quindi non trovo ciò una risposta a qualche cosa, forse una scusa, ma una scusa a che cosa, se scusa è.


guarda, purtroppo non so darti delle risposte. E' probabile che siano delle scuse che dò più che altro a me stessa.

Sono ovviamente convinta che ogni persona abbia il suo lato oscuro, ma posso dirti che quando sei convinto di essere in un modo e poi ti rendi conto che sei capace di fare esattamente ciò che fino al giorno prima condannavi non tutta te stessa, bèh, è difficile da digerire.

Sarebbe semplice dire a me stessa: okay, hai fatto una cazzata, anche tu sei una infedele, anche tu ci sei cascata, ora però hai capito e puoi ritornare in te. 
Invece è semplicemente successo che ora sò che evidentemente non ero veramente seria, responsabile, devota.
Accettare di non essere come si vorrebbe, o come si pensava di essere, non è facile.
Il senso di colpa, principalmente lo nutro verso me stessa e non solo verso mio marito.

Ammetto anche con l'amante non sento il giudizio, sà come sono più di mio marito.
Se mio marito sapesse, non che l'ho tradito, ma come sono, potrebbe amarmi? Non lo sò.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> guarda, purtroppo non so darti delle risposte. E' probabile che siano delle scuse che dò più che altro a me stessa.
> 
> Sono ovviamente convinta che ogni persona abbia il suo lato oscuro, ma posso dirti che quando sei convinto di essere in un modo e poi ti rendi conto che sei capace di fare esattamente ciò che fino al giorno prima condannavi non tutta te stessa, bèh, è difficile da digerire.
> 
> ...


Secondo me il nodo è questo. Cosa sa l'amante di te che tuo marito, che ha convissuto con te e immagino abbiate passato il bello e il brutto, come tutti, non sa? e perchè non lo sa?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè ha rivelato il suo intimo, si è messa a nudo. Non sono cose facili da confessare, in primis a se stessi.



Verissimo.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mica tutti l'hanno conosciuto da gggiovani e hanno imparato a domarlo. Moltissimi scoprono di averlo da grandi... e non imparano ad accettarlo facilmente. Si sentono in colpa, ma per il motivo sbagliato.


Anche questo è verissimo, ma vediamo che ne pensa lei.


----------



## marta (23 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me il nodo è questo. Cosa sa l'amante di te che tuo marito, che ha convissuto con te e immagino abbiate passato il bello e il brutto, come tutti, non sa? e perchè non lo sa?


Con l'uomo con cui ho una relazione sono stata sincera. Ero sincera quando è iniziata, quando ha proseguito. Ha sempre saputo cosa provo per mio marito e cosa provo per lui.
Con lui non mento, mai. Come dire, se ti va bene bene, altrimenti mi dispiace ma pazienza.

Per mio marito invece, sono sempre stata un punto di riferimento, quella che è forte, integra, la classica brava moglie che non fa mancare niente, attenta ad ogni suo desiderio.

Quando scoprii il suo tradimento, in lacrime mi disse che si sentiva inadeguato nei miei confronti, che io ero 1000 volte meglio di lui.
Lo vedevo soffrire e dentro di me in lui vedevo me stessa.

Forse sarebbe più semplice se mettessimo sul tavolo le nostre debolezze!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> Con l'uomo con cui ho una relazione sono stata sincera. Ero sincera quando è iniziata, quando ha proseguito. Ha sempre saputo cosa provo per mio marito e cosa provo per lui.
> Con lui non mento, mai. Come dire, se ti va bene bene, altrimenti mi dispiace ma pazienza.
> 
> Per mio marito invece, sono sempre stata un punto di riferimento, quella che è forte, integra, la classica brava moglie che non fa mancare niente, attenta ad ogni suo desiderio.
> ...


Infatti. Sarebbe la giusta svolta da dare soprattutto a se stessi e per riflesso agli altri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> Con l'uomo con cui ho una relazione sono stata sincera. Ero sincera quando è iniziata, quando ha proseguito. Ha sempre saputo cosa provo per mio marito e cosa provo per lui.
> Con lui non mento, mai. Come dire, se ti va bene bene, altrimenti mi dispiace ma pazienza.
> 
> Per mio marito invece, sono sempre stata un punto di riferimento, quella che è forte, integra, la classica brava moglie che non fa mancare niente, attenta ad ogni suo desiderio.
> ...


GIà. Il che non vuole dire confessargli il tuo tradimento, cosa che servirebbe solo ad alleggerirti la coscienza. Adesso tu ti senti altrettanto inadeguata. Troppe aspettative su di te, da parte tua e da parte di tuo marito. Ma se ci vuoi provare davvero con lui, sull'altro devi tirare una bella riga.


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho imparato che nella vita mi rimane soltanto una cosa per me fondamentale, essere me stesso e viverla per come meglio posso e soprattutto nel rispetto di me stesso.
> 
> Ti hai scritto una lettera che mi ha fatto venire i brividi! e non parlo di disgusto o altro, parlo di sensazioni di emozioni di fragilità di di tenerezza di rabbia, di una vita che vuole essere vita e che vuole delle risposte dalla vita stessa, non vuole delle certezze campate ma delle realtà parlate a viva voce.
> 
> ...


Anche per me.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> sono stata tradita, ho tradito e continuo a tradire.
> 
> Infondo non posso dire di stare bene in nessuna posizione.
> Io e mio marito stiamo bene insieme, non abbiamo figli, e ci conosciamo da quando eravamo ragazzi.
> ...




Ti capisco e più o meno sto vivendo la stessa cosa ....

Secondo me no si tratta di ricostruire un rapporto ma di portarlo avanti in un modo diverso....
Dopo il tradimento non mi sono sentita una merda ,niente sensi di colpa sto bene anzi benissimo....
Non mi sento traditrice e neanche di avere un amante solo un bel rapporto di amicizia con un altro e come te mi piace perchè slegato dal resto e senza promesse....

Mi piacerebbe parlare con te come faccio???
ciao...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

*Conte e falcone*

Grazie conte per il messaggio. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti capisco e più o meno sto vivendo la stessa cosa ....
> 
> Secondo me no si tratta di ricostruire un rapporto ma di portarlo avanti in un modo diverso....
> Dopo il tradimento non mi sono sentita una merda ,niente sensi di colpa sto bene anzi benissimo....
> ...


Ehm capisco l'inutilità di quello che sto scrivendo ora, ma perchè non qua lunapiena? 

Non fraintendermi però! capisco che alcune cose si devono anche discutere in privato ma sarebbe bello anche qua capire più di quello che crediamo di capire.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho imparato che nella vita mi rimane soltanto una cosa per me fondamentale, essere me stesso e viverla per come meglio posso e soprattutto nel rispetto di me stesso.
> 
> Ti hai scritto una lettera che mi ha fatto venire i brividi! e non parlo di disgusto o altro, parlo di sensazioni di emozioni di fragilità di di tenerezza di rabbia, di una vita che vuole essere vita e che vuole delle risposte dalla vita stessa, non vuole delle certezze campate ma delle realtà parlate a viva voce.
> 
> ...


*

*...anche per me, capisco piano, piano che è cosi.
penso che  il tradimento e l'amore non siano cosi disgiunti.

L'uno esiste perchè esiste l'altro.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm capisco l'inutilità di quello che sto scrivendo ora, ma perchè non qua lunapiena?
> 
> Non fraintendermi però! capisco che alcune cose si devono anche discutere in privato ma sarebbe bello anche qua capire più di quello che crediamo di capire.



Semplicemente perchè un confronto diretto con una persona che vive una sistuazione simile alla tua può farti vedere le cose dall'esterno ....


----------



## Ultimo (23 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè un confronto diretto con una persona che vive una sistuazione simile alla tua può farti vedere le cose dall'esterno ....


Certo lunapiena e mi fa piacere che tu possa condividere con lei.... 
Ma la mia era riferita anche a condividere con noi se potevate farlo. Ma ripeto alcune cose sono da privato quindi capisco che tu voglia parlarne in privato. però io insistevo perchè credo non solo a me sarebbe piaciuto leggere e cercare di capire cose che sono difficili da capire.


----------



## marta (23 Maggio 2012)

Farebbe piacere anche a me parlare con te luna..

Claudio mi ha dato una possibilità per parlare.
Spesso ci si sente un pò soli anche nel vivere certe storie.
Tante volte mi chiedo che cosa mai non funzioni in me e perchè non ho la forza di reindirizzare la mia vita in un binario più tranquillo e sereno.
Sarà il fascino di vivere una cosa tutta mia?
Sarà il fascino della trasgressione?
Diciamoci la verità è una vita "faticosa" la mia. Se ci penso ci vuole fatica ed energia a mantenere due rapporti come faccio, perche tutti i giorni lavoro, son sorridente con mio marito, bado alla casa, intrattengo rapporti sociali con parenti ed amici e tutto questo include anche lui, l'altro.
Sono presente con messaggi, chiacchiere, cene, qualche notte...il tutto sempre con la massima disponibilitÀ.
Mi capita magari di uscire con le amiche e poi passo da lui per dirgli "ciao". Lo vedo quasi tutti i giorni e lo sento spessissmo al telefono.
Faccio lo stesso con mio marito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho imparato che nella vita mi rimane soltanto una cosa per me fondamentale, essere me stesso e viverla per come meglio posso e soprattutto nel rispetto di me stesso.
> 
> Ti hai scritto una lettera che mi ha fatto venire i brividi! e non parlo di disgusto o altro, parlo di sensazioni di emozioni di fragilità di di tenerezza di rabbia, di una vita che vuole essere vita e che vuole delle risposte dalla vita stessa, non vuole delle certezze campate ma delle realtà parlate a viva voce.
> 
> ...



Non so ancora bene il ruolo di mio marito in tutto questo
Di certo so solo che all'inizio non capiva, poi si è sforzato di capire, ha capito in parte
Voleva condividere, ma a volte si allontanava perchè soffriva anche lui, era evidente.

A volte sembra si rassegni a una sua convinzione di non non raggiungermi mai.
L'empatia non è il suo punto di forza e probabilmente non lo sarà mai.


La mia infanzia e adolescenza le ricordo come..... incomplete. 
Come dice Minerva, ero prigioniera di un corpo che non mi piaceva.
Invece di aiutarmi a svilupparne la grazia e l'armonia mi è sempre stato insegnato a dargli la minima importanza.
A non utilizzarlo come fonte di piacere per me e per gli altri.
Che qualcuno l'avrebbe un giorno riconosciuto e valorizzato comunque.
E infatti io mi scoprivo poco, anche d'estate:niente scollature, niente pantaloncini, niente monili o trucco...
Mi sono sentita invisibile fino a quindici anni.


----------



## ZoDyAkO (23 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a tradire mio marito perchè avevo paura di morire.
> 
> Mi sono accorta attorno ai trentacinque anni che la mia vita non aveva un senso,
> non aveva obiettivi precisi se non quello di essere le moglie di e la madre di.
> ...


Non era necessario il tradimento. Ti separavi e stop. Se hai dei problemi di immaturità il conto devi pagarlo tu, non chi ti é vicino.

S*B


----------



## Duchessa (23 Maggio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Non era necessario il tradimento. Ti separavi e stop. Se hai dei problemi di immaturità il conto devi pagarlo tu, non chi ti é vicino.
> 
> S*B


Dunque, vediamo se indovino: sei qualcuno/a che è stato tradito per caso? 
No perchè una risposta così ad una storia così mi lascia.. come dire... perplessa. 
Perchè a separarsi non paga nessuno per caso? nè coniuge nè figli?
Ma tu ce l'hai un coniuge? E se un giorno ti si svela con un problema così che fai? così.. giusto per sapere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Dunque, vediamo se indovino: sei qualcuno/a che è stato tradito per caso?
> No perchè una risposta così ad una storia così mi lascia.. come dire... perplessa.
> Perchè a separarsi non paga nessuno per caso? nè coniuge nè figli?
> Ma tu ce l'hai un coniuge? E se un giorno ti si svela con un problema così che fai? così.. giusto per sapere.


brava ... hai scoperto il single traditore :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Dunque, vediamo se indovino: sei qualcuno/a che è stato tradito per caso?
> No perchè una risposta così ad una storia così mi lascia.. come dire... perplessa.
> Perchè a separarsi non paga nessuno per caso? nè coniuge nè figli?
> Ma tu ce l'hai un coniuge? E se un giorno ti si svela con un problema così che fai? così.. giusto per sapere.


A dire il vero nessuno dovrebbe pagare per le nostre colpe, chi agisce come ha agito Chiara ha messo sul groppone del coniuge le responsabilità delle proprie azioni, con conseguenze che potevano diventare disastrose. La mia lei sa che un altro tradimento non lo reggerei, ne è conoscia ed è per questo che non mi tradisce, perchè non sa che persona sarei dopo una scoperta del genere...perchè io non so che razza di persona potrei essere mai.
A chiara è andata di lusso, lei ha tradito per paura di morire, io sono morto a 30 anni e a 33 mi sento putrescente, sono già morto, nessuno mi piange e vedo come alla fine al mondo che tu abbia vissuto o meno non importa un emerito cazzo.


----------



## Duchessa (23 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dire il vero nessuno dovrebbe pagare per le nostre colpe, chi agisce come ha agito Chiara ha messo sul groppone del coniuge le responsabilità delle proprie azioni, con conseguenze che potevano diventare disastrose. La mia lei sa che un altro tradimento non lo reggerei, ne è conoscia ed è per questo che non mi tradisce, perchè non sa che persona sarei dopo una scoperta del genere...perchè io non so che razza di persona potrei essere mai.
> A chiara è andata di lusso, lei ha tradito per paura di morire, io sono morto a 30 anni e a 33 mi sento putrescente, sono già morto, *nessuno mi piange e vedo come alla fine al mondo che tu abbia vissuto o meno non importa un emerito cazzo*.


il tuo grassetto
e poco sopra le parole di Chiara: "ho pensato che se fossi morta il giorno dopo nessuno mi avrebbe rimpianto e tutti si sarebbero comunque arrangiati senza di me"

Vero
e quanto è vero

siamo tutti non indispensabili
altamente sostituibili
la vita continua comunque senza di noi

ma questo fatto/pensiero potrebbe essere.. la chiave per aprire una porta.


----------



## ZoDyAkO (23 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Dunque, vediamo se indovino: sei qualcuno/a che è stato tradito per caso?
> No perchè una risposta così ad una storia così mi lascia.. come dire... perplessa.
> Perchè a separarsi non paga nessuno per caso? nè coniuge nè figli?
> Ma tu ce l'hai un coniuge? E se un giorno ti si svela con un problema così che fai? così.. giusto per sapere.


Tradire è una scelta, che porta con se una serie di azioni, tra cui il mentire a persone che sai riporre in te la loro fiducia. Una scelta comporta delle responsabilità. Legarsi ufficialmente a una persona, e legare questa persona a se, è un'altra scelta che porta con se delle responsabilità. Chi tradisce in modo sistematico non paga le responsabilità ne della prima scelta ne della seconda. E' quindi una persona immatura ed egoista che scarica sugli altri il peso delle sue decisioni, trattenendo a se solo gli aspetti positivi, in virtù del motto che si vive una volta sola, senza rendersi conto che anche gli altri vivono una volta sola e non è opportuno rovinargliela. Separarsi è ammettere di aver scelto male, è una assuzione di responsabilità per una propria scelta errata. Il conto viene pagato anche dal coniuge e dalla prole sicuramente, ma quando si gioca alla luce del sole si può parlare di normali eventi della vita. Errare è umano...far pagare agli altri i propri errori è diabolico. Nel tradire in modo sistematico c'è la volontà di uccidere con premeditazione il rapporto (omicidio premeditato o comunque intenzionale), nel separarsi c'è l'omicidio colposo del rapporto (e' finita, non ce l'abbiamo fatta, non funziona, ci abbiamo provato e riprovato, inutile continuare). I figli : lo siamo stati, preferiamo genitori separati e coerenti, o genitori traditi e traditori? I figli hanno dei modelli nei genitori, se tu oggi scoprissi che tuo padre o tua madre ha tradito sistematicamente il coniuge che opinione avresti del tradito e del traditore?

L'unica regola deve essere la verità. La verità fa danni è vero, ma la bugia distrugge completamente.


S*B


----------



## Duchessa (23 Maggio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Tradire è una scelta, che porta con se una serie di azioni, tra cui il mentire a persone che sai riporre in te la loro fiducia. Una scelta comporta delle responsabilità. Legarsi ufficialmente a una persona, e legare questa persona a se, è un'altra scelta che porta con se delle responsabilità. Chi tradisce in modo sistematico non paga le responsabilità ne della prima scelta ne della seconda. E' quindi una persona immatura ed egoista che scarica sugli altri il peso delle sue decisioni, trattenendo a se solo gli aspetti positivi, in virtù del motto che si vive una volta sola, senza rendersi conto che anche gli altri vivono una volta sola e non è opportuno rovinargliela. Separarsi è ammettere di aver scelto male, è una assuzione di responsabilità per una propria scelta errata. Il conto viene pagato anche dal coniuge e dalla prole sicuramente, ma quando si gioca alla luce del sole si può parlare di normali eventi della vita. Errare è umano...far pagare agli altri i propri errori è *diabolico*. Nel tradire in modo sistematico c'è la volontà di *uccidere con premeditazione* il rapporto (*omicidio premeditato* o comunque intenzionale), nel separarsi c'è l'*omicidio colposo *del rapporto (e' finita, non ce l'abbiamo fatta, non funziona, ci abbiamo provato e riprovato, inutile continuare). I figli : lo siamo stati, preferiamo genitori separati e coerenti, o genitori traditi e traditori? I figli hanno dei modelli nei genitori, se tu oggi scoprissi che tuo padre o tua madre ha tradito sistematicamente il coniuge che opinione avresti del tradito e del traditore?
> 
> L'unica regola deve essere la verità. La verità fa danni è vero, ma la bugia distrugge completamente.
> 
> ...


Non sapevo di stare in un forum di assassini:mrgreen:
Però non hai risposto alle altre 2 domande..
E rispondo alla ultima tua: mi importerebbe zero. L'unica cosa che conta è saperli felici.


----------



## ZoDyAkO (23 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Non sapevo di stare in un forum di assassini:mrgreen:
> Però non hai risposto alle altre 2 domande..
> E rispondo alla ultima tua: mi importerebbe zero. L'unica cosa che conta è saperli felici.


Era un esempio per distinguere tra dolo volontario e involontario. Però in effetti considerando che gli psicologi sostengono che per chi è tradito il tradimento scoperto viene elaborato con gli stessi meccanismi di un lutto ...

Domandare è lecito ...

Saperli felici... ottimo. Però credimi, anche chi lo ha superato, se solo per qualche ragione salta fuori l'argomento, può arrivare a scoppiare a piangere, anche a distanza di anni, anche se la coppia è tornata unitissima.

Possiamo sminuirlo quanto vogliamo, del resto i media ci scherzano sopra continuamente, ma la realtà è che il tradimento è un atto vile con conseguenze che possono essere anche molto gravi. Penso che lo sfascio della società moderna si rispecchi abbastanza bene in questa che ormai sembra divenuta un'usunza.

Siate coerenti, cazzo!

S*B


----------



## free (23 Maggio 2012)

oggi ho scoperto una cosa che mi ha fatto riflettere: sono stata purtroppo al funerale del suocero di un mio amico, il quale poi mi ha raccontato che la suocera è da più di 30 anni che ha un amante fisso, e a quanto pare lo sapevano tutti tranne il de cuius
in pratica quest'uomo ha tre figli, una figlia è la moglie del mio amico, e tutti quanti sapevano da secoli dell'esistenza di questo amante! anche i figli, per non parlare dei rispettivi coniugi!
evidentemente la madre non ha fatto granchè per tenere nascosta la sua relazione; i figli sapevano anche che le vacanze al mare non le passava tutte dai parenti etc. etc.

suona tutto un po' strano, forse perchè solitamente succede l'esatto contrario: i genitori che nascondono le storie extraconiugali ai figli

però il mio amico mi ha chiesto di non raccontarlo in giro...


----------



## Duchessa (23 Maggio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Era un esempio per distinguere tra dolo volontario e involontario. Però in effetti considerando che gli psicologi sostengono che per chi è tradito il tradimento scoperto viene elaborato con gli stessi meccanismi di un lutto ...
> 
> Domandare è lecito ...
> 
> ...


sul rosso: .. e rispondere è cortesia.

sul grassetto: le usanze di questo passo creeranno nuove regole sociali (e s.a.o.)

Sul blu: anche tu tra coloro che vogliono la coerenza dagli altri. Se sei coerente tu, sei a posto. Perchè troverai sempre sul tuo cammino che non lo sono e non ci riescono e non vogliono esserlo.


----------



## ZoDyAkO (23 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> sul rosso: .. e rispondere è cortesia.
> 
> sul grassetto: le usanze di questo passo creeranno nuove regole sociali (e s.a.o.)
> 
> Sul blu: anche tu tra coloro che vogliono la coerenza dagli altri. Se sei coerente tu, sei a posto. Perchè troverai sempre sul tuo cammino che non lo sono e non ci riescono e non vogliono esserlo.


sul rosso : io sono un passator scortese

Sul blu : certo, e troverò anche quelli che non pagano le tasse, che non rispettano i limiti di velocità nemmeno davanti alle scuole, che si fanno raccomandare, che pagano o intascano tangenti, che non rispettano le norme di sicurezza sui luoghi di lavoro.... i finti furbi insomma.

S*B


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Non sapevo di stare in un forum di assassini:mrgreen:
> Però non hai risposto alle altre 2 domande..
> E rispondo alla ultima tua: mi importerebbe zero. L'unica cosa che conta è saperli felici.


...come fai a pensare questo. 
Allora la felicità per te è pari ad un illusione... 
non importa se attinente alla realtà.


----------



## Spider (23 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> sul rosso: .. e rispondere è cortesia.
> 
> sul grassetto: le usanze di questo passo creeranno nuove regole sociali (e s.a.o.)
> 
> Sul blu: anche tu tra coloro che vogliono la coerenza dagli altri. Se sei coerente tu, sei a posto. Perchè troverai sempre sul tuo cammino che non lo sono e non ci riescono e non vogliono esserlo.


..senti Duchessa, ma tu la coerenza dagli altri la vuoi??? fammi capire, se vai dal pescivendolo e ti rifila un pesce fasullo che fai? non è coerente, lo hai trovato sul tuo mercato, te ne vai e stai zitta, perchè il mondo è cosi?
Ma la tua di coerenza dove sta? dove cerchi chi ti corrisponde? in un mondo di incoerenti?
..non capisco.. cosa devi giustificare, l'incoerenza degli altri come se fosse naturale...
l'incoerenza non è naturale, se sei intelligente e sensibile. l'incoerenza se sei intelligente e la metti in pratica, è CALCOLO.
Dimmi allora , si! ci sono persone incoerenti e son0  STUPIDE, fanno male a loro, a te... e che cazzo ci vuoi fare?
accetta tutto, in nome dell'incoerenza!


----------



## Duchessa (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..senti Duchessa, ma tu la coerenza dagli altri la vuoi??? fammi capire, se vai dal pescivendolo e ti rifila un pesce fasullo che fai? non è coerente, lo hai trovato sul tuo mercato, te ne vai e stai zitta, perchè il mondo è cosi?
> Ma la tua di coerenza dove sta? dove cerchi chi ti corrisponde? in un mondo di incoerenti?
> ..non capisco.. cosa devi giustificare, l'incoerenza degli altri come se fosse naturale...
> l'incoerenza non è naturale, se sei intelligente e sensibile. l'incoerenza se sei intelligente e la metti in pratica, è CALCOLO.
> ...


Mi ritrovo così, a questo punto della mia vita, e dopo una serie decisamente variegata di esperienze.
La coerenza e la sincerità dagli altri la desidero, la spero, ma non me l'aspetto. Non presumo niente di nessuno. Quando qualcuno mi parla, credo a quello che mi dice, ma anche no. Ipotizzo tutto. E ciò nonostante, se il mio “istinto” mi spinge ad affidarmi, io mi affido. Ma sono pronta, so che tutto è possibile.
Se vado dal un pescivendolo, il pesce lo osservo bene prima di comprarlo, ma se a casa scopro che mi ha rifilato un pesce fasullo, magari glielo dico, ma magari anche no, perché non sarò certo io a insegnargli l’onestà. E il prossimo pesce lo compero altrove.

Dove sta la mia coerenza? Dentro i miei ideali, sui quali mi impegno tutti i giorni, ma non sempre con successo. Sbaglio, sono incoerente molto spesso, lo vedo, ci soffro, mi impegno, ma non riesco a raggiungere mai la “piena coerenza”. Posso immaginare che sia lo stesso per tutti gli uomini, considero me e loro “imperfetti”.

Cerco sì chi mi corrisponde, qualcuno che non tema di mostrarsi nella sua imperfezione, anziché mostrare la propria maschera ben lucidata. E ti dirò, per fortuna ne incontro. Pochi, pochissimi in verità.

Il “calcolo” di cui parli osservo che non regge quasi mai le nostre vite. La parte nostra razionale è una sorta di briglia, ma il cavallo alla fine va dove lo porta l’istinto. 
L’incoerenza più grande, e la leggiamo spesso dentro questo forum, è il “sapere” cosa andrebbe fatto, e non riuscire a farlo.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Non era necessario il tradimento. Ti separavi e stop. Se hai dei problemi di immaturità il conto devi pagarlo tu, non chi ti é vicino.
> 
> S*B


Il conto? ed a chi dobbiamo chiedere il conto se alla fine di tutto siamo soltanto a noi stessi a cui dobbiamo rendere conto! La vita mi sta insegnando a non dare mai nulla per scontato, nemmeno più il tradimento ha quel valore così "importante", il tradimento porta spesso nella famiglia delle conseguenze che sono terribili, ma sono lo strascico che la società ha imposto, perchè alla fine in questa società odierna il tradimento insegna soltanto una semplice cosa, che tradire non vuol dire non amare. Tradire vuol dire spesso anche crescere, conoscersi, conoscere. Tradire è quel momento in cui la tua vita va a rotoli, e se va a rotoli di fondo qualcosa non è andata nel verso giusto, e tradire ti apre gli occhi.


----------



## marta (24 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo così, a questo punto della mia vita, e dopo una serie decisamente variegata di esperienze.
> La coerenza e la sincerità dagli altri la desidero, la spero, ma non me l'aspetto. Non presumo niente di nessuno. Quando qualcuno mi parla, credo a quello che mi dice, ma anche no. Ipotizzo tutto. E ciò nonostante, se il mio “istinto” mi spinge ad affidarmi, io mi affido. Ma sono pronta, so che tutto è possibile.
> Se vado dal un pescivendolo, il pesce lo osservo bene prima di comprarlo, ma se a casa scopro che mi ha rifilato un pesce fasullo, magari glielo dico, ma magari anche no, perché non sarò certo io a insegnargli l’onestà. E il prossimo pesce lo compero altrove.
> 
> ...


mi trovo d'accordo con quanto hai scritto


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Non era necessario il tradimento. Ti separavi e stop. Se hai dei problemi di immaturità il conto devi pagarlo tu, non chi ti é vicino.
> 
> S*B


Certo...ma ehm...spezzo una lama in favore della matra...essendo che siamo amici di famiglia...proprio io ho assistito  
a matra versione 1.0 e versione 2.0!

E proprio il marito mi illustrava gli enormi vantaggi ricavati...eh?

Difficile da spiegare senza rendere conto di...

Ma spero di non dire cazzate se dico che suo marito ha avuto una parte molto attiva nella trasformazione di sua moglie...

Ohi...lei mica aveva avuto modo prima di conoscersi e di esperirsi...

Direi che Chiara ha risolto un'adolescenza mai vissuta...

Cioè e qui spezzo un'altra lama che cazzata immane dire prima di sposarmi avevo libertà che non ho poi più avuto nel matrimonio...cazzo ogni coppia decide come vivere dentro il matrimonio no?

per molti di noi che prima vivevano oberati in famiglie gran poco permessive il matrimonio è stato oh là finalmente possiamo fare come ci pare a noi lontano dai giudizi delle famiglie di origine no?

Finchè il marito matraini si sente il numero 1 no problem...
Quel giorno che si sente il numero 2...mi sa che vedo la matra volare per aria....eh?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo così, a questo punto della mia vita, e dopo una serie decisamente variegata di esperienze.
> La coerenza e la sincerità dagli altri la desidero, la spero, ma non me l'aspetto. Non presumo niente di nessuno. Quando qualcuno mi parla, credo a quello che mi dice, ma anche no. Ipotizzo tutto. E ciò nonostante, se il mio “istinto” mi spinge ad affidarmi, io mi affido. Ma sono pronta, so che tutto è possibile.
> Se vado dal un pescivendolo, il pesce lo osservo bene prima di comprarlo, ma se a casa scopro che mi ha rifilato un pesce fasullo, magari glielo dico, ma magari anche no, perché non sarò certo io a insegnargli l’onestà. E il prossimo pesce lo compero altrove.
> 
> ...


Tu mi piaci molto.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo così, a questo punto della mia vita, e dopo una serie decisamente variegata di esperienze.
> La coerenza e la sincerità dagli altri la desidero, la spero, ma non me l'aspetto. Non presumo niente di nessuno. Quando qualcuno mi parla, credo a quello che mi dice, ma anche no. Ipotizzo tutto. E ciò nonostante, se il mio “istinto” mi spinge ad affidarmi, io mi affido. Ma sono pronta, so che tutto è possibile.
> Se vado dal un pescivendolo, il pesce lo osservo bene prima di comprarlo, ma se a casa scopro che mi ha rifilato un pesce fasullo, magari glielo dico, ma magari anche no, perché non sarò certo io a insegnargli l’onestà. E il prossimo pesce lo compero altrove.
> 
> ...


----------



## marta (24 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Duchessa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi ritrovo così, a questo punto della mia vita, e dopo una serie decisamente variegata di esperienze.
> ...


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il conto? ed a chi dobbiamo chiedere il conto se alla fine di tutto siamo soltanto a noi stessi a cui dobbiamo rendere conto! La vita mi sta insegnando a non dare mai nulla per scontato, nemmeno più il tradimento ha quel valore così "importante", il tradimento porta spesso nella famiglia delle conseguenze che sono terribili, ma sono lo strascico che la società ha imposto, perchè alla fine in questa società odierna il tradimento insegna soltanto una semplice cosa, che tradire non vuol dire non amare. Tradire vuol dire spesso anche crescere, conoscersi, conoscere. Tradire è quel momento in cui la tua vita va a rotoli, e se va a rotoli di fondo qualcosa non è andata nel verso giusto, e tradire ti apre gli occhi.


Non e' per far polemica, ma visto che lo ripeti da un po' a mo' di mantra, a me suona tutto come auto-consolatorio...

se ti serve un tradimento per crescere, conoscere e conoscersi vuol dire che si e' costruito sulla falsita' e sulla sabbia...

comunque....


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non e' per far polemica, ma visto che lo ripeti da un po' a mo' di mantra, a me suona tutto come auto-consolatorio...
> 
> se ti serve un tradimento per crescere, conoscere e conoscersi vuol dire che si e' costruito sulla falsita' e sulla sabbia...
> 
> comunque....


No quale polemica. Infatti nel passato ho anche scritto ma che ci sto a fare qua? 
Sono qua, mi passo il tempo e se posso do il mio contributo, quindi si può anche passare il tutto per mantra. E comunque guarda che in parte ci hai azzeccato, perchè ripeto a dire quello che spesso scrivo, tutti sappiamo le cose, ma talvolta bisogna ripetersele per non tanto riuscire a capirle ma farle proprie. Vuoi che sia un modo per aiutarsi o aiutare questo io non lo so, ma a me sto mantra è servito, poi se a qualcuno può dare fastidio posso solo dispiacermene e se il tutto vale per i più me ne sto buono buono per i fatti miei, no? 

Secondo te perchè il tradimento fa così male a tante persone? Non si tratta di costruire situazioni false, si tratta di eventi che spesso interferiscono nella tua vita, ci entrano come carri armati e ti trovi impreparato ad affrontare la situazione, quindi ti ritrovi qua ( nel nostro caso) e cerchi di farti aiutare aiutare ed anche scherzare talvolta. La falsità eventualmente potrebbe essere in quelle coppie che rimangono assieme senza stavolta riuscire finalmente a godersi la vita semplicemente. Ed è anche uno di questi motivi che magari risulterò monotono e canterò l'assolo del mio mantra.


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No quale polemica. Infatti nel passato ho anche scritto ma che ci sto a fare qua?
> Sono qua, mi passo il tempo e se posso do il mio contributo, quindi si può anche passare il tutto per mantra. E comunque guarda che in parte ci hai azzeccato, perchè ripeto a dire quello che spesso scrivo, tutti sappiamo le cose, ma talvolta bisogna ripetersele per non tanto riuscire a capirle ma farle proprie. Vuoi che sia un modo per aiutarsi o aiutare questo io non lo so, ma a me sto mantra è servito, poi se a qualcuno può dare fastidio posso solo dispiacermene e se il tutto vale per i più me ne sto buono buono per i fatti miei, no?
> 
> Secondo te perchè il tradimento fa così male a tante persone? Non si tratta di costruire situazioni false, si tratta di eventi che spesso interferiscono nella tua vita, ci entrano come carri armati e ti trovi impreparato ad affrontare la situazione, quindi ti ritrovi qua ( nel nostro caso) e cerchi di farti aiutare aiutare ed anche scherzare talvolta. La falsità eventualmente potrebbe essere in quelle coppie che rimangono assieme senza stavolta riuscire finalmente a godersi la vita semplicemente. Ed è anche uno di questi motivi che magari risulterò monotono e canterò l'assolo del mio mantra.


Premesso che non lo dicevo per senso di fastidio... (qua puoi anche ripeterlo in mp3...ahahahah) ...la falsita' su cui si basava il rapporto era riferita evidentemente a prima della scoperta...

quello che ti facevo rilevare e che a me non quadra e' che non darei in nessun caso una connotazione positiva alla tranvata presa tanto da azzardare una maturazione, crescita etcetc specialmente perche' il dopo tranvata e' un terno al lotto, tutto fuorche' situazioni e scelte razionali confermando che in sostanza non esiste l'uomo razionale perche' il più delle volte decidiamo in base a un discorso di razionalità limitata, cioe' ci accontentiamo di arrivare dove ci troviamo abbastanza bene a decidere e questo e' molto motivato dall’ambiente culturale o altro che influenza, in cui ci troviamo.

Ora se il tuo mantra ti fa stare meglio come la sensazione di protezione che riceveva Linus dalla sua copertina e' un conto pero' per me, ne' tu e ne' tantomeno tua moglie potete essere ritenuti adesso piu' maturi etcetc...perche' non si attuano, ripeto scelte ottimali ma accomodanti...

la maturazione sara' banale dirlo, per me si sarebbe riscontrata se prima o al limite nel momento dello sbandamento avesse fatto di tutto per metterti al corrente di quello che le stava capitando....no dopo...grazie al cazzo che devi mettertiin discussione...

azz...prima sganci la bomba atomica e poi pretendi di raggiungere la maturazione promettendo di non sganciarle piu'?

troppo comodo....


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Premesso che non lo dicevo per senso di fastidio... (qua puoi anche ripeterlo in mp3...ahahahah) ...la falsita' su cui si basava il rapporto era riferita evidentemente a prima della scoperta...
> 
> quello che ti facevo rilevare e che a me non quadra e' che non darei in nessun caso una connotazione positiva alla tranvata presa tanto da azzardare una maturazione, crescita etcetc specialmente perche' il dopo tranvata e' un terno al lotto, tutto fuorche' situazioni e scelte razionali confermando che in sostanza non esiste l'uomo razionale perche' il più delle volte decidiamo in base a un discorso di razionalità limitata, cioe' ci accontentiamo di arrivare dove ci troviamo abbastanza bene a decidere e questo e' molto motivato dall’ambiente culturale o altro che influenza, in cui ci troviamo.
> 
> ...


diciamo che il tradimento arriva a rivoluzionare completamente una coppia e , in alcuni casi, è una rivoluzione sacrosanta che rinnova  il tessuto del rapporto.
certamente non si può dire che sia auspicabile per tutti  e forse alcuni riescono ad arrivare ad un chiarimento prima  senza passarci dolorosamente


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Premesso che non lo dicevo per senso di fastidio... (qua puoi anche ripeterlo in mp3...ahahahah) ...la falsita' su cui si basava il rapporto era riferita evidentemente a prima della scoperta...
> 
> quello che ti facevo rilevare e che a me non quadra e' che non darei in nessun caso una connotazione positiva alla tranvata presa tanto da azzardare una maturazione, crescita etcetc specialmente perche' il dopo tranvata e' un terno al lotto, tutto fuorche' situazioni e scelte razionali confermando che in sostanza non esiste l'uomo razionale perche' il più delle volte decidiamo in base a un discorso di razionalità limitata, cioe' ci accontentiamo di arrivare dove ci troviamo abbastanza bene a decidere e questo e' molto motivato dall’ambiente culturale o altro che influenza, in cui ci troviamo.
> 
> ...



Prima del tradimento ho scritto spesse volte qua, io ero un'anima in pena, tante volte ho scritto che sotto diversi aspetti con mia moglie la situazione nonostante io parlassi e lei ascoltasse per poi dire la sua il tutto rimaneva invariato, cioè non si riusciva ad uscire da quel limbo in cui eravamo dentro. Diverse volte ho scritto che sono stato sul punto di tradirla, ed io al suo posto sono riuscito a non tradirla. Mi ero rassegnato a vivere con lei accettando tutto, per amore dei figli amore suo, amore della parola fedeltà, amore di me stesso e dei miei principi etc. Dopo è avvenuto il suo tradimento, è avvenuta la sua crescita, è avvenuta la sua trasformazione in tutto e per tutto ed ora come ora ancora di più. 

Ora dimmi una cosa stermi, siamo rimasti assieme giusto? io la amo e lei mi ama, io sono riuscito ad essere me stesso sempre senza commettere degli errori "fatali" Io l'ho perdonata ( odio questa parola) lei si è perdonata viviamo al momento una situazione fantastica. 

Dici che è troppo comodo ? In base a quello che ho scritto che è la mia verità e realtà di cosa dovrei o vergognarmi o sentirmi sminuito o altro ancora? 

Permettimi di dire una frase che si dice spesso ai bambini, quando sarai grande capirai, stermi credimi sulla parola e te lo potranno confermare tutti i traditi, essere traditi matura eccome, ed hai quella visione della vita che difficilmente le persone potranno avere se  a loro non capita la stessa cosa, ma ciò non vuol dire che crescere o maturare debba significare passare sotto un tradimento, anzi si matura e si cresce in qualsiasi maniera.


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> diciamo che il tradimento arriva a rivoluzionare completamente una coppia e , in alcuni casi, è una rivoluzione sacrosanta che rinnova  il tessuto del rapporto.
> certamente non si può dire che sia auspicabile per tutti  e forse alcuni riescono ad arrivare ad un chiarimento prima  senza passarci dolorosamente


sulla rivoluzione concordo, non concordo ripeto sulla connotazione positiva che alla fine si vuole appioppare alla rivoluzione...

io la considero na' catastrofe e come tale la supererei, pero' che uno dica dopo, ah che bello adesso ho una casa che sembra nuova, me pare na' strunzat...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sulla rivoluzione concordo, non concordo ripeto sulla connotazione positiva che alla fine si vuole appioppare alla rivoluzione...
> 
> io la considero na' catastrofe e come tale la supererei, pero' che uno dica dopo, ah che bello adesso ho una casa che sembra nuova, me pare na' strunzat...
> 
> ahahahahahah


intanto è sempre bene fare di necessità virtù e ricavare dal male quello che di positivo puoi


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sulla rivoluzione concordo, non concordo ripeto sulla connotazione positiva che alla fine si vuole appioppare alla rivoluzione...
> 
> io la considero na' catastrofe e come tale la supererei, pero' che uno dica dopo, ah che bello adesso ho una casa che sembra nuova, me pare na' strunzat...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Bhe mi hai letto nel passato no? avrai capito che tanto stronzata non è. E' una catastrofe, ma sulla catastrofe alcuni ci sanno ricostruire e stare meglio di prima.


----------



## sienne (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sulla rivoluzione concordo, non concordo ripeto sulla connotazione positiva che alla fine si vuole appioppare alla rivoluzione...
> 
> io la considero na' catastrofe e come tale la supererei, pero' che uno dica dopo, ah che bello adesso ho una casa che sembra nuova, me pare na' strunzat...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Ciao,

infatti ...

ritengo puro io che sia una grande cavolata!!!


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prima del tradimento ho scritto spesse volte qua, io ero un'anima in pena, tante volte ho scritto che sotto diversi aspetti con mia moglie la situazione nonostante io parlassi e lei ascoltasse per poi dire la sua il tutto rimaneva invariato, cioè non si riusciva ad uscire da quel limbo in cui eravamo dentro. Diverse volte ho scritto che sono stato sul punto di tradirla, ed io al suo posto sono riuscito a non tradirla. Mi ero rassegnato a vivere con lei accettando tutto, per amore dei figli amore suo, amore della parola fedeltà, amore di me stesso e dei miei principi etc. Dopo è avvenuto il suo tradimento, è avvenuta la sua crescita, è avvenuta la sua trasformazione in tutto e per tutto ed ora come ora ancora di più.
> 
> Ora dimmi una cosa stermi, siamo rimasti assieme giusto? io la amo e lei mi ama, io sono riuscito ad essere me stesso sempre senza commettere degli errori "fatali" Io l'ho perdonata ( odio questa parola) lei si è perdonata viviamo al momento una situazione fantastica.
> 
> ...


ma il punto che ti si contesta, (sara' la 1000 volta) non e' la tua ricostruzione con tua moglie....e' il crearti sovrastrutture inutili ma funzionali all'accettazione della tua scelta di non sfankularla....

e ripeto per me non denota essere piu' maturi etcetc.... lo si fa perche' ci fa stare meglio accettarla quella situazione, altrimenti c'e' lo sfankulamento ed allora secondo la tua logica chi molla il coniuge cornificante e' immaturo perche' non si pone in discussione, non e' comprensivo etcetc...

per me no...e' solo un'altra opzione...uno sceglie di rimanere per soffrire meno ed un altro se ne va per soffrire di meno....

vabbe' e' archiviata la pratica...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma il punto che ti si contesta, (sara' la 1000 volta) non e' la tua ricostruzione con tua moglie....e' il crearti sovrastrutture inutili ma funzionali all'accettazione della tua scelta di non sfankularla....
> 
> e ripeto per me non denota essere piu' maturi etcetc.... lo si fa perche' ci fa stare meglio accettarla quella situazione, altrimenti c'e' lo sfankulamento ed allora secondo la tua logica chi molla il coniuge cornificante e' immaturo perche' non si pone in discussione, non e' comprensivo etcetc...
> 
> ...


Chi sceglie di separarsi ha fatto una scelta.

Per il resto mi fai degli esempi scritti per piacere, non è che non abbia capito, ma a questo punto discutiamo passo per passo e vediamo di arrivare ad un qualcosa di più chiaro.


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe mi hai letto nel passato no? avrai capito che tanto stronzata non è. E' una catastrofe, ma sulla catastrofe alcuni ci sanno ricostruire e stare meglio di prima.


tu fai uno sbrego ad un lenzuolo e poi vediamo se il rammendo e' perfetto...


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tu fai uno sbrego ad un lenzuolo e poi vediamo se il rammendo e' perfetto...


però può diventare più creativo:mrgreen:
e unico


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però può diventare più creativo:mrgreen:
> e unico


solo te potevi dirlo visto che solo a te piace quel fallito di Fontana...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (24 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo lunapiena e mi fa piacere che tu possa condividere con lei....
> Ma la mia era riferita anche a condividere con noi se potevate farlo. Ma ripeto alcune cose sono da privato quindi capisco che tu voglia parlarne in privato. però io insistevo perchè credo non solo a me sarebbe piaciuto leggere e cercare di capire cose che sono difficili da capire.




il mio tradire è stata una cosa premeditata da qualche annoa questa parte per il semplice motivo che volevo capire solo come ci si può sentire a tradire ,tradire una persona che ami .....sono stata tradita non mi fregava niente di questo perchè come ho gia detto ero in un brutto periodo della mia vita quindi se tu marito ti sei tirato fuori dai mie problemi perchè non te ne volevi occupare bene tu hai fatto la tua scelta ed  io la mia ,ma non per questo ho smesso ti stimarti e di amarti, solo che per quel periodo per forza di cose ho dovuto metterti da parte...

Poi risolto quasi tutto ho cominciato ad andare alla ricerca di un  uomo che avesse  determinate caratteristiche ...
Ed io non cercavo  solo sesso ma cercavo tutto il contorno  ....
In tutto questo sono comunque sempre presente per mio marito...abbiamo una vita di coppia senza problemi ,non ci manca il sesso ,parliamo ,usciamo,facciamo delle lunghe camminate assieme...
Però voglio questo spazio per me ....
Mi piace questa storia con l'altro perchè è una cosa solo nostra nessuno sa niente ...
Ora tradendo non mi sento diversa non mi comporto diversamente con mio marito e nè con nessun altro ....
Non cancello sms dal cellulare, e neanche cancello le chiamate ,e non ho un cell segreto...il mio cellurale quando sono a casa è sul tavolo ,non cancello mail e mio marito usa il mio pc...

Non mi sembra di tradire perchè quello che provo per mio marito è un tipo di sentimento e per l'altro è un sentimento diverso....
Non sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che mi porti via da una situazione in cui non mi trovo bene ....perchè io non potrei stare meglio di come e dove stò....
Dico almeno per me che sono due rapporti diversi .....
Se mio marito venisse a conoscenza sono consapevole di non avere  giustificazioni quindi starebbe solo a lui decidere cosa fare ....


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> solo te potevi dirlo visto che solo *a te piace *quel fallito di Fontana...
> 
> ahahahah


lo dai per scontato?


----------



## exStermy (24 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo dai per scontato?


minchia che sgupp....

ahahahahah

se miledi accetta....100 punti allora ...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> il mio tradire è stata una cosa premeditata da qualche annoa questa parte per il semplice motivo che volevo capire solo come ci si può sentire a tradire ,tradire una persona che ami .....sono stata tradita non mi fregava niente di questo perchè come ho gia detto ero in un brutto periodo della mia vita quindi se tu marito ti sei tirato fuori dai mie problemi perchè non te ne volevi occupare bene tu hai fatto la tua scelta ed  io la mia ,ma non per questo ho smesso ti stimarti e di amarti, solo che per quel periodo per forza di cose ho dovuto metterti da parte...
> 
> Poi risolto quasi tutto ho cominciato ad andare alla ricerca di un  uomo che avesse  determinate caratteristiche ...
> Ed io non cercavo  solo sesso ma cercavo tutto il contorno  ....
> ...


La mia è una domanda provocatoria e ne sono cosciente, ma di certo capirai che è normale farla. 
Da quello che scrivi sembra che tuo marito sia poco importante ( non che non lo sia, ma per quello che sono le tue convinzioni in base a quello che è fedeltà e modalità di vivere. E non che a me non va bene sia chiaro, è la tua vita e quella di chi sta accanto quindi posso solo dire la mia senza dare giudizi) Ma a questo punto perchè non gli dici nulla? Alla fine scrivi non ho giustificazioni, no le giustificazioni le hai invece, hai scelto di essere "diversamente fedele" basta esporsi e parlarne. 

So la futilità di quello che ho scritto. ma sarebbe bello leggere le tue risposte.


Non credi sia troppo comodo scrivere sarà lui a decidere cosa fare.


----------



## Sole (24 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia è una domanda provocatoria e ne sono cosciente, ma di certo capirai che è normale farla.
> Da quello che scrivi sembra che tuo marito sia poco importante ( non che non lo sia, ma per quello che sono le tue convinzioni in base a quello che è fedeltà e modalità di vivere. E non che a me non va bene sia chiaro, è la tua vita e quella di chi sta accanto quindi posso solo dire la mia senza dare giudizi) Ma a questo punto perchè non gli dici nulla? Alla fine scrivi non ho giustificazioni, no le giustificazioni le hai invece, *hai scelto di essere "diversamente fedele" basta esporsi e parlarne.*


Provo a mettermi nei panni di Lunapiena. La sua situazione matrimoniale è serena, lei non mette in discussione il suo compagno. Forse vive una fase della vita in cui le va di sperimentare nuove sensazioni. Alla luce del fatto che suo marito, in passato, si è preso i suoi spazi e il suo momento.

Ora, io credo che esporsi in un caso del genere significhi minare un equilibrio soddisfacente. Chi glielo fa fare?

Ti parlo da donna che ha deciso di esporsi: posso dire di averlo fatto in un momento della mia vita in cui il mio matrimonio era già sottosopra. Si stava sviscerando la questione, si stavano mettendo tutte le carte in tavola... sarebbe stato assurdo da parte mia fingere. Mi sono esposta più volte. E il risultato è stato vivere la rabbia di mio marito, la sua insofferenza nel pensarmi a letto con altri, il suo sentirsi stupido, intrappolato nel suo amore per me... e credimi, fa male.
Sono due anni e passa di logorio. E tutto questo non si sa dove porterà.

Per sopportare una simile tensione, per sopportarla bene, bisogna che ne valga la pena.

Forse non per tutti è così, perchè a volte il prezzo della verità è davvero alto.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia è una domanda provocatoria e ne sono cosciente, ma di certo capirai che è normale farla.
> *Da quello che scrivi sembra che tuo marito sia poco importante (* non che non lo sia, ma per quello che sono le tue convinzioni in base a quello che è fedeltà e modalità di vivere. E non che a me non va bene sia chiaro, è la tua vita e quella di chi sta accanto quindi posso solo dire la mia senza dare giudizi) Ma a questo punto perchè non gli dici nulla? Alla fine scrivi non ho giustificazioni, no le giustificazioni le hai invece, hai scelto di essere "diversamente fedele" basta esporsi e parlarne.
> 
> So la futilità di quello che ho scritto. ma sarebbe bello leggere le tue risposte.
> ...



Io invece ho percepito tutt'altro da Luna.
E scrivere che sarà lui a decidere cosa fare non è comodo. Anzi. E' scomodissimo perchè ti poni già in una situazione in cui non ti giustifichi, in quanto tradisci non "per bisogno" che sembra moralmente più accettabile perchè vuoi una cosa solo tua.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Non era necessario il tradimento. Ti separavi e stop. Se hai dei problemi di immaturità il conto devi pagarlo tu, non chi ti é vicino.
> 
> S*B



Ci conosciamo?


----------



## passante (24 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a tradire mio marito perchè avevo paura di morire.
> 
> Mi sono accorta attorno ai trentacinque anni che la mia vita non aveva un senso,
> non aveva obiettivi precisi se non quello di essere le moglie di e la madre di.
> ...


Anche per me la morte è stata ed è importante nelle scelte. Il sesso è vita e fa sentire vivi. Però io da giovane sbattevo di qua e di là come una mosca in una bottiglia, appagavo le voglie, mi sentivo vivo, ma non ero felice. (lo so sembra un luogo comune, ma l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle).
Poi ho incontrato una persona, il mio compagno, che portava un sogno che io non avevo mai sognato ma che mi ha affascinato. E ho finito per sognarlo e iniziare a viverlo anche io. Ma ancora viaggiavo molto, non ero del tutto presente, il mio centro era un altro, o altri, non era la relazione con lui. Poi un mio amico è morto e lì mi sono chiesto, ma dove vado, ma che cosa inseguo, non è qui la mia vita? Mi ha scosso molto e molto nel profondo, questa morte. e appena ho potuto ho cambiato lavoro e vita. Se ti devo dire più passano gli anni più ci penso, alla morte e al senso di tutto questo, e più mi trovo a radicarmi e scavare nell’unione col mio compagno. A me è presa così, credo che sia una scelta forse legata al fatto che sono partito da una situazione tanto lontana, dal fatto che sono cresciuto da bambino e da adolescente nella certezza che non avrei mai potuto avere un amore. E’ strano, vero? L’ho sempre escluso a priori. Comunque, anche se dalla prospettiva di una vita diversa, mi sembra di capire e di sentire con molta forza quello che tu hai scritto. E quindi grazie di averlo fatto.


----------



## ZoDyAkO (24 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...ma ehm...spezzo una lama in favore della matra...essendo che siamo amici di famiglia...proprio io ho assistito
> a matra versione 1.0 e versione 2.0!
> 
> E proprio il marito mi illustrava gli enormi vantaggi ricavati...eh?
> ...


Il tradimento implica lo schernire la fiducia che il coniuge ripone in te. Fanno piú male le bugie che la scopata in se. Invece se una coppia é una coppia aperta, dove viene data libertà reciproca, allora non si tratta piú di tradimento. Questo almeno é il mio pensiero.

Il potenziale traditore, se non é egoista, dovrebbe tentare una soluzione ai suoi bisogni extraconiugali proponendo proprio una impostazione aperta della coppia. E' una soluzione piú che plausibile. La fedeltà non deve essere un obbligo ma una scelta. Se poi il partner non é daccordo ci si separa, con pari responsabilità ovviamente. Non si puó pensare che le persone restino le stesse negli anni, e nemmeno i rapporti. Quello che é auspicabile, ripeto, é il rispetto. Agire alla luce del sole.

S*B


----------



## ZoDyAkO (24 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo?


Io non ti conosco. A meno che ...!

S*B

PS : comunque no..non ti conosco


----------



## zoDyAkO (24 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe mi hai letto nel passato no? avrai capito che tanto stronzata non è. E' una catastrofe, ma sulla catastrofe alcuni ci sanno ricostruire e stare meglio di prima.


Questa é la logica consolatoria del "quel che non ti uccide ti rafforza". Ma i segni rimangono. Propendo piú per "La quiete dopo la tempesta", dove l'effimera soddisfazione é data unicamente dallo scampato pericolo. Che il tradimento venga scoperto, o confessato, pone il tradito innanzi ad una scelta : ripartire o mollare tutto? Purtroppo questa scelta avviene in un contesto di forti conflitti di interesse. Una vera decisione é possibile solo se viene meno la dipendenza dal partner. Quindi ci si lascia, si va a stare per conto proprio, si impara nuovamente a stare bene solo con se stessi, si torna in piena indipendenza. Arrivati a questo punto, si puó effettivamente scegliere se tornare insieme. 

S*B


----------



## marta (24 Maggio 2012)

*per luna...*

Ti capisco perfettamente Luna.
Forse anche la mia motivazione È quella di vivere una cosa tutta mia. Come te non ho cercato una scopata ma tutto il contorno.
Ho trovato un uomo con caratteristiche diverse da quelle di mio marito.
Tutto quello che do lo ricambio e lo ricambio con il cuore.
Non lascerei mai mio marito perchè sento di amarlo e di amare la mia vita con lui. Con il mio "amico" vivo un rapporto bellissimo tutto nostro come lo vivi tu.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Il tradimento implica lo schernire la fiducia che il coniuge ripone in te. Fanno piú male le bugie che la scopata in se. Invece se una coppia é una coppia aperta, dove viene data libertà reciproca, allora non si tratta piú di tradimento. Questo almeno é il mio pensiero.
> 
> Il potenziale traditore, se non é egoista, dovrebbe tentare una soluzione ai suoi bisogni extraconiugali proponendo proprio una impostazione aperta della coppia. E' una soluzione piú che plausibile. La fedeltà non deve essere un obbligo ma una scelta. Se poi il partner non é daccordo ci si separa, con pari responsabilità ovviamente. Non si puó pensare che le persone restino le stesse negli anni, e nemmeno i rapporti. Quello che é auspicabile, ripeto, é il rispetto. Agire alla luce del sole.
> 
> S*B


Però sullla prima parte sento che hai scritto una cagata...
sulla seconda ho agito alla luce del sole. Sempre.
Ma mica mi devo separare sai per vedere altre donne eh?
Casomai mi separerei se mia moglie pretende di avermi tutto per sè o mi impedisce di condurre la vita che mi piace condurre...no?

Mi ami? E allora perchè mi limiti? Me lo spieghi?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> Ti capisco perfettamente Luna.
> Forse anche la mia motivazione È quella di vivere una cosa tutta mia. Come te non ho cercato una scopata ma tutto il contorno.
> Ho trovato un uomo con caratteristiche diverse da quelle di mio marito.
> Tutto quello che do lo ricambio e lo ricambio con il cuore.
> Non lascerei mai mio marito perchè sento di amarlo e di amare la mia vita con lui. Con il mio "amico" vivo un rapporto bellissimo tutto nostro come lo vivi tu.


Marta il conte ti benedice e se pappa maria!


----------



## Sole (24 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto spesso traditori che affermavano che i figli devono essere lasciati fuori dal tradimento e che nulla si toglie loro prendendosi questo spazio di passione extra.
> ergo si fa un torto solo al partner.
> in realtà i figli vivono come condizione ideale il benessere della coppia , tanto è vero che nelle consulenze pedagogiche (per andare terra terra...vedi SOS tata.ehm) uno dei punti fondamentali per ristabilire una buona armonia con i figli educandoli a regole e affetto , è anche lo spazio di salute sentimentale dei due coniugi.
> da ciò si evince che il rapporto di coppia influisce , eccome nel benessere dei bambini


Verissimo. Ma i figli hanno anche bisogno di autenticità. E a volte tradire o separarsi, per quanto sia difficile pensarlo, sono scelte che si fanno proprio in nome di una propria autenticità, come ha espresso benissimo Chiara, ad esempio.

Non credo che il tradimento mini necessariamente il benessere di un figlio. Ripeto, non si può generalizzare. Le crisi personali e di coppia si affrontano e si vivono, come tutto il resto. E' come si gestiscono che fa la differenza.

Negli ultimi anni io e mio marito abbiamo vissuto un inferno emotivo e pur essendo sempre attenti a salvaguardare i nostri figli, i momenti difficili li hanno vissuti anche loro. Ma sono bambini davvero in gamba, tutti e due. Molto creativi, solari, sensibili, autonomi e affettuosissimi. Abbiamo cercato di prenderli per mano, le attenzioni e l'impegno nei loro confronti non sono mai venuti meno. Insegnanti e amici ci fanno i complimenti per come li stiamo tirando su... e sinceramente loro sono davvero l'unico senso di colpa che mi manca, ora come ora.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> Anche per me la morte è stata ed è importante nelle scelte. Il sesso è vita e fa sentire vivi. Però io da giovane sbattevo di qua e di là come una mosca in una bottiglia, appagavo le voglie, mi sentivo vivo, ma non ero felice. (lo so sembra un luogo comune, ma l'ho vissuto sulla mia pelle).
> Poi ho incontrato una persona, il mio compagno, che portava un sogno che io non avevo mai sognato ma che mi ha affascinato. E ho finito per sognarlo e iniziare a viverlo anche io. Ma ancora viaggiavo molto, non ero del tutto presente, il mio centro era un altro, o altri, non era la relazione con lui. Poi un mio amico è morto e lì mi sono chiesto, ma dove vado, ma che cosa inseguo, non è qui la mia vita? Mi ha scosso molto e molto nel profondo, questa morte. e appena ho potuto ho cambiato lavoro e vita. Se ti devo dire più passano gli anni più ci penso, alla morte e al senso di tutto questo, e più mi trovo a radicarmi e scavare nell’unione col mio compagno. A me è presa così, credo che sia una scelta forse legata al fatto che sono partito da una situazione tanto lontana, dal fatto che sono cresciuto da bambino e da adolescente nella certezza che non avrei mai potuto avere un amore. E’ strano, vero? L’ho sempre escluso a priori. Comunque, anche se dalla prospettiva di una vita diversa, mi sembra di capire e di sentire con molta forza quello che tu hai scritto. E quindi grazie di averlo fatto.



grazie anche a te


----------



## Sole (24 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> La tua esperienza mi ha colpita, parli di Un'immaturità di fondo e probabilmente è anche la mia.
> 
> La cosa per me triste è che nella mia vita, da sempre, sono stata una "quadrata" e anche conservativa.
> evidentemente non è così.
> ...


Mi rispecchio molto in quello che scrivi di te stessa. Come nell'esperienza di Chiara del resto. Anche per me il tradimento è stato un modo di esplorare una parte di me che avevo messo a tacere per anni, per paura credo.

La differenza è che tutto ha avuto inizio quando tutte le mie certezze sono crollate col tradimento di mio marito. Lo stimolo è stato quello.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Provo a mettermi nei panni di Lunapiena. La sua situazione matrimoniale è serena, lei non mette in discussione il suo compagno. Forse vive una fase della vita in cui le va di sperimentare nuove sensazioni. Alla luce del fatto che suo marito, in passato, si è preso i suoi spazi e il suo momento.
> 
> Ora, io credo che esporsi in un caso del genere significhi minare un equilibrio soddisfacente. Chi glielo fa fare?
> 
> ...


Ma si Sole certo! Infatti dico sempre cerco non di giudicare mai, perchè il giudizio ti mette nella condizione di dare qualcosa per scontato, io mi dico sempre che per riuscire a capire soprattutto in situazioni del genere le devi vivere personalmente, però dammi atto che parlarne e far sapere all'altro è anche la maniera giusta e semplificativa per far prendere anche a chi ti sta accanto la decisione che vuole prendere conoscendo la realtà dei fatti. Altrimenti ci abroghiamo il diritto di scegliere noi per gli altri.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io invece ho percepito tutt'altro da Luna.
> E scrivere che sarà lui a decidere cosa fare non è comodo. Anzi. E' scomodissimo perchè ti poni già in una situazione in cui non ti giustifichi, in quanto tradisci non "per bisogno" che sembra moralmente più accettabile perchè vuoi una cosa solo tua.


Ho dato la risposta a sole, e quello è un mio pensiero.

Ma riscrivo una frase, ci abroghiamo il diritto di scegliere noi quello che in comune si dovrebbe decidere. 

E ripeto è un mio pensiero, che sia giusto non lo so. E comunque ritengo lunapiena come Farfalla delle donne che non solo rischiano di crescere da sole, ma si prendono troppo carico...... e sono sicuro che è un carico molto pesante.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho dato la risposta a sole, e quello è un mio pensiero.
> 
> Ma riscrivo una frase, ci abroghiamo il diritto di scegliere noi quello che in comune si dovrebbe decidere.
> 
> E ripeto è un mio pensiero, che sia giusto non lo so. E comunque ritengo lunapiena come Farfalla delle donne che non solo rischiano di crescere da sole, ma si prendono troppo carico...... e sono sicuro che è un carico molto pesante.


Mi fa strano essere accomunata a Lunapiena. 
Mi sento così lontana dal suo modo di vivere la coppia...
Mi spieghi meglio


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

zoDyAkO ha detto:


> Questa é la logica consolatoria del "quel che non ti uccide ti rafforza". Ma i segni rimangono. Propendo piú per "La quiete dopo la tempesta", dove l'effimera soddisfazione é data unicamente dallo scampato pericolo. Che il tradimento venga scoperto, o confessato, pone il tradito innanzi ad una scelta : ripartire o mollare tutto? Purtroppo questa scelta avviene in un contesto di forti conflitti di interesse. Una vera decisione é possibile solo se viene meno la dipendenza dal partner. Quindi ci si lascia, si va a stare per conto proprio, si impara nuovamente a stare bene solo con se stessi, si torna in piena indipendenza. Arrivati a questo punto, si puó effettivamente scegliere se tornare insieme.
> 
> S*B


La penso come te. Ma mia moglie ASSOLUTAMENTE non mi ha dato per nessuna ragione al mondo la possibilità di andarmene per riuscire a calmarmi e........... Lei ha tentato una volta il suicidio, fermata dal bastardo, e la seconda volta mi ha raccontato che a casa la prima notte ci voleva riprovare.
Ci sono volte in cui devi per forza di cosa prendere quello che ti è concesso.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fa strano essere accomunata a Lunapiena.
> Mi sento così lontana dal suo modo di vivere la coppia...
> Mi spieghi meglio



Lei come te ha scelto di non dire nulla al marito no?
Si è vero lei ha l'amante tu no, ma io mi riferivo soltanto alla scelta di non parlare.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lei come te ha scelto di non dire nulla al marito no?
> Si è vero lei ha l'amante tu no, ma io mi riferivo soltanto alla scelta di non parlare.


Ah ok. Non pensavo comunque al fatto che lei abbia un amante e io no. Pensavo proprio a quanto lei comunque è serena e io no e a come viviamo diversamente l'idea del matrimonio.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ok. Non pensavo comunque al fatto che lei abbia un amante e io no. Pensavo proprio a quanto lei comunque è serena e io no e a come viviamo diversamente l'idea del matrimonio.


Prendo spunto per riscrivere una cosa che penso spesso quando ti leggo, indipendentemente dai vari thread argomenti etc. lo spunto è tratto semplicemente dal fatto che, ci vogliono due palle così!! per farsi carico di responsabilità così grandi, e sono responsabilità che con la mente di chi sa, vive una vita in parte diversa da chi non sa, e chi sa probabilmente ha di quei momenti fatti anche di sciocchezze, sciocchezze invece che sono semplicemente la vita stessa, ed è un peccato viverle da soli.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendo spunto per riscrivere una cosa che penso spesso quando ti leggo, indipendentemente dai vari thread argomenti etc. lo spunto è tratto semplicemente dal fatto che, ci vogliono due palle così!! per farsi carico di responsabilità così grandi, e sono responsabilità che con la mente di chi sa, vive una vita in parte diversa da chi non sa, e chi sa probabilmente ha di quei momenti fatti anche di sciocchezze, sciocchezze invece che sono semplicemente la vita stessa, ed è un peccato viverle da soli.


Non so se ho capito. 
Credi che io abbia due palle così perchè mi faccio carico di responsabilità. Quali? Il non dire a mio marito che l'ho tradito. Bè mi sembra il minimo. Non vedo la motivazione per dirgli una cosa che lo farebbe soffrire e soprattutto che affosserebbe del tutto quello che resta del nostro matrimonio. In questo momento la nostra è una pacifica convivenza, lui sa che non ci sto bene e alterna momenti in cui tenta di fare uno sforzo per venirmi incontro a momenti in cui si dimentica, o si vuole dimenticare, che esista un problema. Visto da fuori ma anche da dentro, per molte persone il nostro è un matrimonio come tanti altri. io ho sempre la sensazione di chiedere troppo, che forse dovrei rassegnarmi, alcuni giorni mi sembra di farcela altri no.
Sicuramente per me il nostro non è un matrimonio, non siamo un coppia. Siamo due persone che si vogliono un bene infinito ma che vivono su due piani diversi. Ma io so di avere la colpa di tutto questo. So di essere io quella che è cambiata e lui si è perso....Forse per questo non riesco ad allontanarmi.......


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ...mia moglie si con me ha parlato dialogato pianto etc, ma il suo percorso, il suo inizio il suo trovarsi nel mezzo della situazione e la sua situazione attuale del momento, e tutto quello che concerne il suo percorso è sicuramente stato diverso dal mio, oppure no?


Se il viaggio è una riconciliazione piuttosto che un'esplorazione, le tappe, per quanto intimamente significative, non sono più le pietre miliari di una pista drittissima da battere rapidamente su una cavalcatura veloce, ma diventano le pittoresche residenze in affitto nelle varie città attraversate, come in un viaggio sentimentale attraverso la Francia e l'Italia del diciottesimo secolo, alla ricerca di macchie sui propri acquarelli di rovine romane che, prima che fossero disegnate con veloci tratti, dicevano di orgoglio e potenza che resistevano con dignità agli affronti del tempo e, dopo, restavano muti sassi che portavano significazione solo di inutile resistenza al muschio ed agli arbusti e di lascivi anfratti per pastorelle sguaiate e villani cotti dal sole.

Ed allora inverti il tempo ed il bisogno, e all'Ulisse che, stanco di dormire nello stesso letto con la stessa moglie, parte per il luogo dove il mondo e lui stesso trovano la fine nel subissante mare raccontato da una fiamma cornuta che piange bruciato dai suoi malconsigli, segue, e non precede, quello che vuol ritornare perchè, partito controvoglia e coninebetente follia, desidera quello che credeva di avere e quello che credeva non l'avrebbe mai stancato.
Ma quando il solo ritrova compagnia, il morto non ritrova la vita, e la tela che non si terminava per la molta speranza ha ormai trama e rdito ben usurate dal troppo consumo della coperta finita e che ricoprì i talami di cento e più mebra intrecciate.

E' un veloce carnevale, nel quale solo chi veste la maschera di Pippo o di Topolino si diverte lanciando caramelle, che più gommose di così è raro trovarne, giù dai carri del mese di Maggio, le cui notti sono già troppo calde per restare soli, costruiti da un dio cieco e bellissimo cui non crescerà mai la barba, mentre chi indossa la maschera di Innsmouth balla cogli occhi bagnati e le braccia strettamente legate dietro alla schiena sull'orlo di un pozzo antichissimo e vuoto, ilo cui fondo potrà essere baciato solo dopo essere stato graffiato dai gatti di Ulthar e solo un attimo prima di morire.

Senti le voci che gridano: "Il re è morto! Viva il re!" e si avvicinano a te quando vai a lesinare amarezza al tuo animo e ne largheggi alla tua mente, e poi, poi ti guardi in mano e sull'esergo del tuo asse vedi la regina Ecuba che ti sorride sfacciata e senti i corni suonare che i quaranta giorni di lutto sono finiti ed hai vinto la guerra e i nemici sono fuggiti, sia festa stanotte coi regali dei vinti!

Chiederti se sia il genere a calarne la ragione od il ruolo è superfluo, così come accettare scommesse postume sul sesso del Cavalier D'eon de Beaumont o tifare per il Genocyber piuttosto che per il Vajranoide mentre stai semplicemente osservando Zerbubunt fatto a pezzi dal Guyver, o magari cominciare a spergiurare sulla virilità del tuo amico Checcozzo Sburro mentre si traveste da virago andina, ma non insignificante, perchè tutto porta alla fine, e che sia la fine del tormento e l'inizio dell'estasi o viceversa, non è affatto irrilevante.

Perchè prima e dopo regnerà la pace, mio caro Angol Mois, quindi vieni pure e fai ciò che ti pare.

Infondo per tre punti non allineati passa una ed una sola retta, purchè abbastanza spessa.

Non temperare troppo il tuo lapis.

Mi raccomando.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se il viaggio è una riconciliazione piuttosto che un'esplorazione, le tappe, per quanto intimamente significative, non sono più le pietre miliari di una pista drittissima da battere rapidamente su una cavalcatura veloce, ma diventano le pittoresche residenze in affitto nelle varie città attraversate, come in un viaggio sentimentale attraverso la Francia e l'Italia del diciottesimo secolo, alla ricerca di macchie sui propri acquarelli di rovine romane che, prima che fossero disegnate con veloci tratti, dicevano di orgoglio e potenza che resistevano con dignità agli affronti del tempo e, dopo, restavano muti sassi che portavano significazione solo di inutile resistenza al muschio ed agli arbusti e di lascivi anfratti per pastorelle sguaiate e villani cotti dal sole.
> 
> Ed allora inverti il tempo ed il bisogno, e all'Ulisse che, stanco di dormire nello stesso letto con la stessa moglie, parte per il luogo dove il mondo e lui stesso trovano la fine nel subissante mare raccontato da una fiamma cornuta che piange bruciato dai suoi malconsigli, segue, e non precede, quello che vuol ritornare perchè, partito controvoglia e coninebetente follia, desidera quello che credeva di avere e quello che credeva non l'avrebbe mai stancato.
> Ma quando il solo ritrova compagnia, il morto non ritrova la vita, e la tela che non si terminava per la molta speranza ha ormai trama e rdito ben usurate dal troppo consumo della coperta finita e che ricoprì i talami di cento e più mebra intrecciate.
> ...


Leggerti è sempre un piacere.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendo e scrivendo in questo forum a parte le volte in cui si cazzeggia, ho sempre ed avete sempre dato risposte che spesso noto nascono da dentro, dal dolore, dalla voglia di conoscenza, insomma qua dentro si cerca di capire di cercare confronti su dei tradimenti simili o quasi, o eventualmente consigliare dialogare etc. Ora tutto questo ed anche altro da parte mia il tutto è stato ed è vissuto da tradito, quindi normale metterci dentro quello che un tradito può avere. Ieri sera in un attimo di riflessione guardando mia moglie mi sono chiesto, cavolo! io il mio percorso l'ho fatto e lo sto facendo, adesso sono giunto finalmente a quel punto dove la riflessione i pensieri sono soltanto un passato da recepire capire e farne un buon uso. Nel mentre mi chiedevo minchia! mia moglie si con me ha parlato dialogato pianto etc, ma il suo percorso, il suo inizio il suo trovarsi nel mezzo della situazione e la sua situazione attuale del momento, e tutto quello che concerne il suo percorso è sicuramente stato diverso dal mio, oppure no? e pensavo probabilmente è stato ed è diverso dal mio, e credo sia normale sia diverso, non dico migliore o peggiore, ma sicuramente diverso. Chi ha tradito se ne ha voglia vuole spiegarmi o spiegarci qualcosa in merito? ( parlo di chi ha tradito e per un motivo o per un'altro adesso è rimasto con la moglie/marito.) Insomma scrivete i pensieri le emozioni le riflessioni e quant'altro ha accompagnato un traditore.


Sono stata tradita e ho tradito a mia volta.
Il dolore che ho provato quando ho scoperto il tradimento e' stato lancinante ho deciso di perdonare. In realta' non l' ho mai fatto e alla fine mi sono anche io ritrovata amante. Ho scoperto un mondo assurdo fatto di uomini senza scrupoli in cerca di emozioni , di adrenalina, in realta' in cerca solo di un sano sesso al di fuori di casa propria.
E ti ritrovi dapprima su un piedistallo , apprezzata , osannata ed intortata , sedotta e poi arrivederci e grazie.
Credevo nel mio matrimonio nell' unico e vero amore ma il sogno si e' infranto.
Ho cercato emozioni e sentimenti altrove per poi ritrovarmi comunque senza nulla.
Ad oggi non so se amo mio marito , l' ho tradito due volte .... Per cosa? Praticamente per nulla , o forse per essere annoverata nelle tacche dei due uomini sposati padri di famiglia che mi hanno portata a letto per un paio di volte. 
Sbagliando si impara ma l' amore non torna piu' .


----------



## exStermy (25 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La penso come te. Ma mia moglie ASSOLUTAMENTE non mi ha dato per nessuna ragione al mondo la possibilità di andarmene per riuscire a calmarmi e........... Lei ha tentato una volta il suicidio, fermata dal bastardo, e la seconda volta mi ha raccontato che a casa la prima notte ci voleva riprovare.
> Ci sono volte in cui devi per forza di cosa prendere quello che ti è concesso.


ah ma non eri tu allora...perche' me l'hai fatto credere?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito.
> Credi che io abbia due palle così perchè mi faccio carico di responsabilità. Quali? Il non dire a mio marito che l'ho tradito. Bè mi sembra il minimo. Non vedo la motivazione per dirgli una cosa che lo farebbe soffrire e soprattutto che affosserebbe del tutto quello che resta del nostro matrimonio. In questo momento la nostra è una pacifica convivenza, lui sa che non ci sto bene e alterna momenti in cui tenta di fare uno sforzo per venirmi incontro a momenti in cui si dimentica, o si vuole dimenticare, che esista un problema. Visto da fuori ma anche da dentro, per molte persone il nostro è un matrimonio come tanti altri. io ho sempre la sensazione di chiedere troppo, che forse dovrei rassegnarmi, alcuni giorni mi sembra di farcela altri no.
> Sicuramente per me il nostro non è un matrimonio, non siamo un coppia. Siamo due persone che si vogliono un bene infinito ma che vivono su due piani diversi. Ma io so di avere la colpa di tutto questo. So di essere io quella che è cambiata e lui si è perso....Forse per questo non riesco ad allontanarmi.......


Forse ora dirò sciocchezze che magari non centrano nulla, probabilmente risulterò anche infantile ma chissenefrega.
Se ricordi le cose che ho scritto in questo forum, io con mia moglie prima del tradimento non stavo bene, le parlavo cercavo di farle capire e di capire io, Non sono riuscito nel mio scopo e mi ero rassegnato( questo in sintesi) Ora quelle che erano le mie parole di prima ( stare a guardare un film assieme, ridere assieme, ritornare assieme, pensarsi senza dare nulla per scontato, guardare un tramonto assieme, litigare ma lasciando alle spalle il litigio e prenderlo per quello che è cioè un momento di battute dove alla fine ci si lascia davvero alle spalle il litigio, riuscire a dire cara fermati stasera sei stanca penso io a questo o quello, e viceversa, insomma ritornare una coppia in questo ed in tanto e tanto altro.)  Sono diventate realtà.
Ora a parere mio tu ti ritrovi più o meno come era prima del tradimento la mia situazione con mia moglie, magari diversa sotto tantissimi aspetti, ma credo che tu colga quelle essenze che tuo marito al contrario tuo non riesce a cogliere, vuoi per un motivo vuoi per un'altro ma non riesce a cogliere. E ti ritrovi a volere qualcosa di cui tuo marito probabilmente nemmeno lontanamente pensa, magari da tutto per scontato nonostante percepisca qualcosa.

Avrò detto scemenze vero ?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah ma non eri tu allora...perche' me l'hai fatto credere?



Ero io in quell'occasione.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita e ho tradito a mia volta.
> Il dolore che ho provato quando ho scoperto il tradimento e' stato lancinante ho deciso di perdonare. In realta' non l' ho mai fatto e alla fine mi sono anche io ritrovata amante. Ho scoperto un mondo assurdo fatto di uomini senza scrupoli in cerca di emozioni , di adrenalina, in realta' in cerca solo di un sano sesso al di fuori di casa propria.
> E ti ritrovi dapprima su un piedistallo , apprezzata , osannata ed intortata , sedotta e poi arrivederci e grazie.
> Credevo nel mio matrimonio nell' unico e vero amore ma il sogno si e' infranto.
> ...



Quello che scrivi mi dispiace ed anche tanto. 
Ma è la tua storia, ed il finale appartiene a quello in cui tu credi. 
Si spera che sbagliando si impari.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Maggio 2012)

marta ha detto:


> sono stata tradita, ho tradito e continuo a tradire.
> 
> Infondo non posso dire di stare bene in nessuna posizione.
> Io e mio marito stiamo bene insieme, non abbiamo figli, e ci conosciamo da quando eravamo ragazzi.
> ...


"l'unica cosa che sò è che amo mio marito, e non ho mai avuto intenzione di rinunciare al mio rapporto con lui"

questa è una delle piu grosse stronzate che abbbia mai letto
tu ami solo una persona, te stessa
sei patetica, e anche falsa
per quanto mi riguarda l'amore è emozione, complicita, rispetto, lealta
concetti che una come te non sa nenche cosa siano
e non mi sembra che una che si fa scopare da un'altro abbia i titoli per dire di amare il proprio compagno
tu sei marcia dentro, renditene conto


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "l'unica cosa che sò è che amo mio marito, e non ho mai avuto intenzione di rinunciare al mio rapporto con lui"
> 
> questa è una delle piu grosse stronzate che abbbia mai letto
> tu ami solo una persona, te stessa
> ...


Ma chi sei tu per giudicare questa persona a questo modo?
Ma mettiamo almeno gli accenti dove vanno ti pare?
Per te l'amore sarà quel che dici...senza accenti...
Per lei sarà anche tutto un mondo di cose che esistono solo tra lei e suo marito!


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "l'unica cosa che sò è che amo mio marito, e non ho mai avuto intenzione di rinunciare al mio rapporto con lui"
> 
> *questa è una delle piu grosse stronzate che abbbia mai letto*
> tu ami solo una persona, te stessa
> ...


Concordo con te in merito alla tua risposta.
Che tristezza di persona che devi essere nella vita.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "l'unica cosa che sò è che amo mio marito, e non ho mai avuto intenzione di rinunciare al mio rapporto con lui"
> 
> questa è una delle piu grosse stronzate che abbbia mai letto
> tu ami solo una persona, te stessa
> ...


Hai detto giusto..
"per quanto mi riguarda..."
ma chi sei tu per sapere cose che riguardano altri?
Chi ti ha investito di questi poteri forse il conte?
E gli accenti ne vogliamo parlare?
se sei cornuto/a non è certo colpa nostra..
sono una marcia amo tutti belli e brutti
peace and love...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse ora dirò sciocchezze che magari non centrano nulla, probabilmente risulterò anche infantile ma chissenefrega.
> Se ricordi le cose che ho scritto in questo forum, io con mia moglie prima del tradimento non stavo bene, le parlavo cercavo di farle capire e di capire io, Non sono riuscito nel mio scopo e mi ero rassegnato( questo in sintesi) Ora quelle che erano le mie parole di prima ( stare a guardare un film assieme, ridere assieme, ritornare assieme, pensarsi senza dare nulla per scontato, guardare un tramonto assieme, litigare ma lasciando alle spalle il litigio e prenderlo per quello che è cioè un momento di battute dove alla fine ci si lascia davvero alle spalle il litigio, riuscire a dire cara fermati stasera sei stanca penso io a questo o quello, e viceversa, insomma ritornare una coppia in questo ed in tanto e tanto altro.)  Sono diventate realtà.
> Ora a parere mio tu ti ritrovi più o meno come era prima del tradimento la mia situazione con mia moglie, magari diversa sotto tantissimi aspetti, ma credo che tu colga quelle essenze che tuo marito al contrario tuo non riesce a cogliere, vuoi per un motivo vuoi per un'altro ma non riesce a cogliere. E ti ritrovi a volere qualcosa di cui tuo marito probabilmente nemmeno lontanamente pensa, magari da tutto per scontato nonostante percepisca qualcosa.
> 
> Avrò detto scemenze vero ?


No ci hai preso. Ma mio marito sa cosa voglio,gliel'ho detto e ridotto. Per lui le cose importanti adesso sono il lavoro, la casa, i figli. Io ci sono e va bene cosí. Noi al momento non esiste ma se gli parli ti dice che é normale, che non capisce dov é il problema e che il fatto che non facciamo sesso é una fase, un monento che passerá che lui non gli da tutto questo peso.....


----------



## Ultimo (26 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ci hai preso. Ma mio marito sa cosa voglio,gliel'ho detto e ridotto. Per lui le cose importanti adesso sono il lavoro, la casa, i figli. Io ci sono e va bene cosí. Noi al momento non esiste ma se gli parli ti dice che é normale, che non capisce dov é il problema e che il fatto che non facciamo sesso é una fase, un monento che passerá che lui non gli da tutto questo peso.....


Scusami Farfalla, o ti sei spiegata male tu o hai scritto le stesse cose mie. ( o come sempre sono io che tramite scrittura non faccio capire una beata mazza- molto più probabile questo  )


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami Farfalla, o ti sei spiegata male tu o hai scritto le stesse cose mie. ( o come sempre sono io che tramite scrittura non faccio capire una beata mazza- molto più probabile questo  )


Infatti ho scritto che ci hai preso e ho ribadito il concetto. Vuoi dire che non mi sono spiegata io? )))


----------



## Ultimo (26 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto che ci hai preso e ho ribadito il concetto. Vuoi dire che non mi sono spiegata io? )))


auhauhahha ops ho letto il no ci hai preso per non ci hai preso. Scusami farfy 

Quindi quello che avevo percepito era vero. E quindi riconfermo che hai due palle così.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhauhahha ops ho letto il no ci hai preso per non ci hai preso. Scusami farfy
> 
> Quindi quello che avevo percepito era vero. E quindi riconfermo che hai due palle così.


Forse se avessi due palle così prenderei una decisione... Grazie comunque


----------



## Ultimo (26 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse se avessi due palle così prenderei una decisione... Grazie comunque


Vado sempre a tentativi, e perciò continuo nello scriverti qualcosa, e facendolo scrivo di me. 
I tentativi per cambiare le situazioni che a "me" non andavano furono diverse nel tempo, e di tutti i tipi e generi, non sto a dirti se si trattavano di dialogo, di maniere nel tempo diverse etc. Dopo molti anni il mio esaurimento diventò incontrollabile, sono stato sempre una persona pacifica e pacata, certo gli scatti di nervosismo li avevo e li ho. Uno dei miei peggiori lati è sempre stato quello di voler dire le cose soltanto una volta, forse perchè io riesco a ricordare e recepire quello che gli altri mi dicono, quindi di riflesso vorrei essere recepito e non solo ascoltato, comunque.... Il tutto mi portò quasi involontariamente a ricercare fuori quegli spazi che io volevo a casa e che non riuscivo a trovare. La mia fu una strada che durò quattro anni, le uscite la sera erano diventate nella media di tre volte la settimana, e le partenze anche se rare esistevano. Avevo una mia doppia vita, avevo una miriade di amici soprattutto femminili, sia in zona che in tutta l'italia, i generi di amici variabili appunto nel loro genere in una dinamica che proprio non li accomunava in nessun modo, da fotomodelle a drogate, da sposate a fidanzate da lesbiche a bisessuali etc. Non so ancora oggi per quale motivo nonostante stavo sbagliando riuscivo a passarmi le serate senza arrivare mai a distruggere me stesso e di conseguenza mia moglie. ( qualcuno potrebbe dire eri già distrutto ed avevi già sbagliato) Credo che, la goccia che fece traboccare il vaso furono due, il trovarsi con una donna  in una situazione dove le parole che volarono dopo furono come dei fulmini a ciel sereno e l'aria che stavo cominciando a respirare a casa ( aria di tradimento.) Ma non fu quest'aria a farmi cambiare, fu la donna ed il capire che io amavo mia moglie, avevo cercato di cambiarla ed avevo cercato fuori quello che non dovevo cercare. capì i miei errori, capì che amavo mia moglie e che dovevo darmi una regolata e cambiare me non lei, avevo fiducia in me e non aveva importanza avere qualcosa in cambio, ( forse mi sentivo in colpa) mi ero calmato e volevo a tutti gli effetti la mia famiglia, e se questo voleva significare cambiare me per primo e non gli altri mi sarei accontentato di quello che potevo ricevere cambiando appunto me stesso, e ci ero riuscito molto bene. Fu un anno dove come non mai stetti vicino a mia moglie ed ai miei figli, e fu un anno dove realizzai quello che avevo dentro e avevo sempre voluto dare e mai davo perchè nella mia testa dicevo sempre che volevo oltre che dare. 
Qualcuno dirà è giusto dare, ma è anche giusto ricevere. Ed io sono d'accordo su questo, ma quello che è il mio fine in questa lettera è quello di far capire che talvolta cambiare se stessi e dare veramente senza aspettarsi qualcosa non solo ti porta ad avere, ma soprattutto se tu tieni a te, a tua moglie alla tua famiglia, devi tu per primo cambiare.


----------



## exStermy (26 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse se avessi due palle così prenderei una decisione... Grazie comunque


in effetti...comunque almeno sei consapevole ed e' gia' qualcosa...

poco, ma sempre mejo de ggnente...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho vissuto talmente male la mia esperienza da traditore, che non saprei nemmeno da dove cominciare. Facevo una vita da schifo, avevo sempre paura mi scrivesse o squillasse sul cellulare, avevo timore di far trasparire qualcosa, mi sentivo uno schifo per via di mio figlio. Insomma: un disagio quotidiano. E da lì ho capito che il gioco non valeva la candela. Le emozioni devono essere vissute alla luce del sole, altrimenti diventano un tormento. Di una cosa però sono certo:* il post-tradimento è notevolmente migliore di quello di un tradito*.


ma va??????????nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vado sempre a tentativi, e perciò continuo nello scriverti qualcosa, e facendolo scrivo di me.
> I tentativi per cambiare le situazioni che a "me" non andavano furono diverse nel tempo, e di tutti i tipi e generi, non sto a dirti se si trattavano di dialogo, di maniere nel tempo diverse etc. Dopo molti anni il mio esaurimento diventò incontrollabile, sono stato sempre una persona pacifica e pacata, certo gli scatti di nervosismo li avevo e li ho. Uno dei miei peggiori lati è sempre stato quello di voler dire le cose soltanto una volta, forse perchè io riesco a ricordare e recepire quello che gli altri mi dicono, quindi di riflesso vorrei essere recepito e non solo ascoltato, comunque.... Il tutto mi portò quasi involontariamente a ricercare fuori quegli spazi che io volevo a casa e che non riuscivo a trovare. La mia fu una strada che durò quattro anni, le uscite la sera erano diventate nella media di tre volte la settimana, e le partenze anche se rare esistevano. Avevo una mia doppia vita, avevo una miriade di amici soprattutto femminili, sia in zona che in tutta l'italia, i generi di amici variabili appunto nel loro genere in una dinamica che proprio non li accomunava in nessun modo, da fotomodelle a drogate, da sposate a fidanzate da lesbiche a bisessuali etc. Non so ancora oggi per quale motivo nonostante stavo sbagliando riuscivo a passarmi le serate senza arrivare mai a distruggere me stesso e di conseguenza mia moglie. ( qualcuno potrebbe dire eri già distrutto ed avevi già sbagliato) Credo che, la goccia che fece traboccare il vaso furono due, il trovarsi con una donna  in una situazione dove le parole che volarono dopo furono come dei fulmini a ciel sereno e l'aria che stavo cominciando a respirare a casa ( aria di tradimento.) Ma non fu quest'aria a farmi cambiare, fu la donna ed il capire che io amavo mia moglie, avevo cercato di cambiarla ed avevo cercato fuori quello che non dovevo cercare. capì i miei errori, capì che amavo mia moglie e che dovevo darmi una regolata e cambiare me non lei, avevo fiducia in me e non aveva importanza avere qualcosa in cambio, ( forse mi sentivo in colpa) mi ero calmato e volevo a tutti gli effetti la mia famiglia, e se questo voleva significare cambiare me per primo e non gli altri mi sarei accontentato di quello che potevo ricevere cambiando appunto me stesso, e ci ero riuscito molto bene. Fu un anno dove come non mai stetti vicino a mia moglie ed ai miei figli, e fu un anno dove realizzai quello che avevo dentro e avevo sempre voluto dare e mai davo perchè nella mia testa dicevo sempre che volevo oltre che dare.
> Qualcuno dirà è giusto dare, ma è anche giusto ricevere. Ed io sono d'accordo su questo, ma quello che è il mio fine in questa lettera è quello di far capire che talvolta cambiare se stessi e dare veramente senza aspettarsi qualcosa non solo ti porta ad avere, ma soprattutto se tu tieni a te, a tua moglie alla tua famiglia, devi tu per primo cambiare.


In questo momento e da anni se io do 100 lui da 10. Sto parlando solo ed esclysivamente del rapporto di coppia. Se penso all'andamento della casa e della famiglia ci eguagliamo. Io non voglio una colf un perfetto padrone di casa e un padre presente. Io voglio un compagno. Forse sono molto maschile in questo.Ma sinceramente che arrivo a casa  e trovo i letti fatti e la cena pronta non me ne puó fregare di meno se aprendo la porta tu non alzi nemmeno gli occhi che io sia nuda o vestita e che mi dici un ciao mentre scoli la pasta... Dopodicjé mi aiuti con le faccende domestiche e quando torno da aver messo a letto i bambini tu stai dormendo e io resto fino a mezzanotte sveglia sola.
Sono andata o.t
Io ho sempre messo lui davanti alla casa e ai figli adesso vorrei ogni tanto che lui mettesse me davanti a tutto altrimenti devo da sola pensare a me stessa.
Ti ripeto è il marito che molte donne vorrebbero. Le mie colleghe mi invidiano. Io invidio loro che hanno mariti che le aiutano molto meno ma che si accorgono di loro


----------



## Spider (26 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> In questo momento e da anni se io do 100 lui da 10. Sto parlando solo ed esclysivamente del rapporto di coppia. Se penso all'andamento della casa e della famiglia ci eguagliamo. Io non voglio una colf un perfetto padrone di casa e un padre presente. Io voglio un compagno. Forse sono molto maschile in questo.Ma sinceramente che arrivo a casa  e trovo i letti fatti e la cena pronta non me ne puó fregare di meno se aprendo la porta tu non alzi nemmeno gli occhi che io sia nuda o vestita e che mi dici un ciao mentre scoli la pasta... Dopodicjé mi aiuti con le faccende domestiche e quando torno da aver messo a letto i bambini tu stai dormendo e io resto fino a mezzanotte sveglia sola.
> Sono andata o.t
> Io ho sempre messo lui davanti alla casa e ai figli adesso vorrei ogni tanto che lui mettesse me davanti a tutto altrimenti devo da sola pensare a me stessa.
> Ti ripeto è il marito che molte donne vorrebbero. Le mie colleghe mi invidiano. Io invidio loro che hanno mariti che le aiutano molto meno ma che si accorgono di loro


...cioè che se le scopano di più...
...guarda che ti sto dando ragione......


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cioè che se le scopano di più...
> ...guarda che ti sto dando ragione......


Si ma poi trovi quella che dice...
Mio marito quando è ora di scopare in un senso c'è sempre...
e lì si prodiga...
Quando è ora di scopare in un altro senso...si dilegua nel nulla no?
Ma io non tengo di sti problemi...se anche non me la desse più, ma rimanesse sana...
Io sono l'uomo più felice del mondo!
Questo a me preme: una moglie che stia bene e che sia felice e sana.
Il resto è tutto un di più.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> In questo momento e da anni se io do 100 lui da 10. Sto parlando solo ed esclysivamente del rapporto di coppia. Se penso all'andamento della casa e della famiglia ci eguagliamo. Io non voglio una colf un perfetto padrone di casa e un padre presente. Io voglio un compagno. Forse sono molto maschile in questo.Ma sinceramente che arrivo a casa  e trovo i letti fatti e la cena pronta non me ne puó fregare di meno se aprendo la porta tu non alzi nemmeno gli occhi che io sia nuda o vestita e che mi dici un ciao mentre scoli la pasta... Dopodicjé mi aiuti con le faccende domestiche e quando torno da aver messo a letto i bambini tu stai dormendo e io resto fino a mezzanotte sveglia sola.
> Sono andata o.t
> Io ho sempre messo lui davanti alla casa e ai figli adesso vorrei ogni tanto che lui mettesse me davanti a tutto altrimenti devo da sola pensare a me stessa.
> Ti ripeto è il marito che molte donne vorrebbero. Le mie colleghe mi invidiano. Io invidio loro che hanno mariti che le aiutano molto meno ma che si accorgono di loro


In pratica stai vivendo quello che io ho vissuto prima del tradimento.


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma poi trovi quella che dice...
> Mio marito quando è ora di scopare in un senso c'è sempre...
> e lì si prodiga...
> Quando è ora di scopare in un altro senso...si dilegua nel nulla no?
> ...



auguri di cuore:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cioè che se le scopano di più...
> ...guarda che ti sto dando ragione......


ù


Non credo Spider, la ricerca di un'intesa in un rapporto di coppia esistente da tempo, sta nella ricerca di dare non tanto quel brivido che hanno i fidanzatini, ma ricreare con mille piccolissime stupidaggini quelle attenzioni che ti fanno sentire non importante ma esistente. Il sesso? si esatto anche il sesso, ci vuole poco credimi ci vuole pochissimo, basta un minimo di briciolo di buon senso un minimo di scaltrezza e anche qua con poco se vuoi riesci a far sentire chi ti sta accanto un re o regina.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> In questo momento e da anni se io do 100 lui da 10. Sto parlando solo ed esclysivamente del rapporto di coppia. Se penso all'andamento della casa e della famiglia ci eguagliamo. Io non voglio una colf un perfetto padrone di casa e un padre presente. Io voglio un compagno. Forse sono molto maschile in questo.Ma sinceramente che arrivo a casa  e trovo i letti fatti e la cena pronta non me ne puó fregare di meno se aprendo la porta tu *non alzi nemmeno gli occhi che io sia nuda o vestita e che mi dici un ciao mentre scoli la pasta*... Dopodicjé mi aiuti con le faccende domestiche e quando torno da aver messo a letto i bambini tu stai dormendo e io resto fino a mezzanotte sveglia sola.
> Sono andata o.t
> Io ho sempre messo lui davanti alla casa e ai figli adesso vorrei ogni tanto che lui mettesse me davanti a tutto altrimenti devo da sola pensare a me stessa.
> Ti ripeto è il marito che molte donne vorrebbero. Le mie colleghe mi invidiano. Io invidio loro che hanno mariti che le aiutano molto meno ma che si accorgono di loro


pure io non ho mai voluto un marito-colf....(e non cel'ho per niente...sicuro anzi)
però se mi aiutasse un tantino..invece di creare caos..o meglio mi aiuterebbe non creando caos..(mio marito è terribile in questo)mi piacerebbe un po...cmq l'ideale... sarebbe la sana via di mezzo....ma nn credo esista...

la parte in neretto è fantastica..


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io non ho mai voluto un marito-colf....(e non cel'ho per niente...sicuro anzi)
> però se mi aiutasse un tantino..invece di creare caos..o meglio mi aiuterebbe non creando caos..(mio marito è terribile in questo)mi piacerebbe un po...cmq l'ideale... sarebbe la sana via di mezzo....ma nn credo esista...
> 
> la parte in neretto è fantastica..


Annuccia...è che noi siamo disattenti e non vediamo no?
Infatti eheheheheeheh...mia moglie dice sempre...quando sei via tu...la casa resta in ordine no?


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Annuccia...è che noi siamo disattenti e non vediamo no?
> Infatti eheheheheeheh...mia moglie dice sempre...*quando sei via tu...la casa resta in ordine no?*



A casa mia invece è il contrario.
Quando non ci sono io la casa resta in ordine....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A casa mia invece è il contrario.
> Quando non ci sono io la casa resta in ordine....


embè esistono anche le donne disordinatone...
E gli uomini "perfettini" no?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io non ho mai voluto un marito-colf....(e non cel'ho per niente...sicuro anzi)
> però se mi aiutasse un tantino..invece di creare caos..o meglio mi aiuterebbe non creando caos..(mio marito è terribile in questo)mi piacerebbe un po...cmq l'ideale... sarebbe la sana via di mezzo....ma nn credo esista...
> 
> la parte in neretto è fantastica..



Perché ti piace fare la moglie -colf...
ma chi ha deciso che il marito deve " aiutare"?
Il marito vive nello stesse spazio calpestabile..
A casa nostra lui non aiuta me ed io non aiuto lui tutto fifti-fifti..


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perché ti piace fare la moglie -colf...
> ma chi ha deciso che il marito deve " aiutare"?
> Il marito vive nello stesse spazio calpestabile..
> *A casa nostra lui non aiuta me ed io non aiuto lui tutto fifti-fifti..[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perché ti piace fare la moglie -colf...
> ma chi ha deciso che il marito deve " aiutare"?
> Il marito vive nello stesse spazio calpestabile..
> A casa nostra lui non aiuta me ed io non aiuto lui tutto fifti-fifti..



no non mi sento uha donna colf...
perchè è la mia casa e mi piace occuparmi del mio spazio...
mio marito non mi aiuta..ma daltronde manca tuto il giorno..
ma quando abbiamo ospitio,o la domenica devo dire che non se ne sta con le mani in mano...  
anche se preferisco fare da sola...sai lui mi rallenta...e mi fa confondere..
una volta mi ha versato nel secchio per lavare a terra il detersivo per i piatti....non sai la schiuma..senti tesoro dissi lui...vai a poltrire è meglio....faccio io...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma poi trovi quella che dice...
> Mio marito quando è ora di scopare in un senso c'è sempre...
> e lì si prodiga...
> Quando è ora di scopare in un altro senso...si dilegua nel nulla no?
> ...


Ma che cazzo di ragiobamento fai... Certo se scopi fuori casa il resto é un di più.... 
Quello che preme a te preme a tutti. É il minimo sindacale


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cioè che se le scopano di più...
> ...guarda che ti sto dando ragione......


Guarda mi basterebbe non essere totalmente trasparente. Giâ qualche abbraccio e bacio in più potrebbero bastare


----------



## marta (26 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "l'unica cosa che sò è che amo mio marito, e non ho mai avuto intenzione di rinunciare al mio rapporto con lui"
> 
> questa è una delle piu grosse stronzate che abbbia mai letto
> tu ami solo una persona, te stessa
> ...


Ti ringrazio per i complimenti, per aver capito tutto di me in sole 3 righe di lettura.
Sarò anormale, falsa, egoista e marcia dentro ma sicuramente non mento, a me stessa, quando dico che amo mio marito e che la mia vita con lui è quella che voglio! 
Ho scritto la mia realtà e non la tua, ho espresso la mia visione di emozione ed amore, non la tua!
Tu hai espresso la tua opinione e l'accetto ma senza darti del maleducato anche se lo meriteresti.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Maggio 2012)

*SONO INCAZZATO NERO MA NON CON TE*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Perché ti piace fare la moglie -colf...
> ma chi ha deciso che il marito deve " aiutare"?
> Il marito vive nello stesse spazio calpestabile..
> A casa nostra lui non aiuta me ed io non aiuto lui tutto fifti-fifti..



Scusami non c'è con te ma prendo spunto.

Poi però quando avete dei mariti che lavorano più di voi sia a casa che fuori, non ci venite a scassare la minchia e ditelo alle amiche mio marito lava stira e si mette a pecora a lavare i pavimenti. ABBIATENE IL CORAGGIO NON C'E' NULLA DI MALE.

scusate lo sfogo ma ho dei buoni motivi. leggere dei traditi stare male fa stare male anche me e dovevo sfogarmi


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami non c'è con te ma prendo spunto.
> 
> Poi però quando avete dei mariti che lavorano più di voi sia a casa che fuori, non ci venite a scassare la minchia e ditelo alle amiche mio marito lava stira e si mette a pecora a lavare i pavimenti. ABBIATENE IL CORAGGIO NON C'E' NULLA DI MALE.
> 
> scusate lo sfogo ma ho dei buoni motivi. leggere dei traditi stare male fa stare male anche me e dovevo sfogarmi


Per quel che mi riguarda nob ho mai lesinato conplinenti davanti agli altri su quanto mio marito mi aiuti o sia addirittura più bravo di me in casa


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami non c'è con te ma prendo spunto.
> 
> Poi però quando avete dei mariti che lavorano più di voi sia a casa che fuori, non ci venite a scassare la minchia e ditelo alle amiche mio marito lava stira e si mette a pecora a lavare i pavimenti. ABBIATENE IL CORAGGIO NON C'E' NULLA DI MALE.
> 
> scusate lo sfogo ma ho dei buoni motivi. leggere dei traditi stare male fa stare male anche me e dovevo sfogarmi


Sai che è una cosa di cui vado molto fiera di Mattia?
Il mio compagno precedente, anche lui più giovane ma di "solo 6 anni", non faceva una mazza in casa e nonostante io non facessi comunque delle cose lui paraculeggiava con la madre, la quale era felicissima di stirare e fare cose.

Così che è rimasto un coglione non in grado di gestirsi da solo in casa.
E infatti ci siamo lasciati...non per quello ma ha pesato parecchio.

Mattia invece, non senza ostruzionismo, ha imparato a fare tutto.
E ne va orgoglioso. E io con lui.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia è una domanda provocatoria e ne sono cosciente, ma di certo capirai che è normale farla.
> Da quello che scrivi sembra che tuo marito sia poco importante ( non che non lo sia, ma per quello che sono le tue convinzioni in base a quello che è fedeltà e modalità di vivere. E non che a me non va bene sia chiaro, è la tua vita e quella di chi sta accanto quindi posso solo dire la mia senza dare giudizi) Ma a questo punto perchè non gli dici nulla? Alla fine scrivi non ho giustificazioni, no le giustificazioni le hai invece, hai scelto di essere "diversamente fedele" basta esporsi e parlarne.
> 
> So la futilità di quello che ho scritto. ma sarebbe bello leggere le tue risposte.
> ...


Se percepisci che mio marito è poco importante tia assicuro che non è così...
E stato da sempre il mio migliore amico fin da giovani ne abbiamo combinate tante siamo stati complici in molte cose adolescenziali ci siamo ritrovati insieme per caso,pensa ci siamo trovati a letto come due amici che si consolavano lui perchè era stato mollato ed io anche, ci è piaciuto ed abbiamo continuato la storia ma sempre lasciando che le cose facessero il suo corso senza progetti senza illusioni e ognuno dei due tutelando sempre in prima persona se stesso ....
Ma nononstante tutto questo non fare progetti nè niente siamo, riusciti a costruire tante cose assieme sempre con la consapevolezza che tutto potesse finire .....
Ho sempre tenuto in considerazione  conoscendolo  già da prima che lui era un uomo e non "il mio uomo"....e lui sa che sono una donna e non  "la sua donna".....

Perchè dovrei dirgli qualche cosa?,
Non mi sento diversamente fedele non mi sento proprio di tradirlo, sarò strana ma è così.....

E non mi sento in una situazione di comodo se dico sarà lui a decidere....
Deciderà in base a quello che si sente di fare io non cercherò di giustificarmi frigando e dicendo :
Ma tut mi trascuri ,non mi consideri,non mi dai quello che voglio ,ormai il nostro rapporto è piatto ,l'altro mi ha intortato, mi ha fatto sentire le farfalle nello stomaco e via dicendo....
Potrò soltanto dire che si so di fare una casa che non va fatta,un po come quando vado in auto sempre senza cinture ,ebbene si ho questo vizio,ma quando mi fermano non è che sto a trovare tutte le scuse del mondo per non farmi fare il verbale perchè so che appena si sale in auto ci si dovrebbero mettere le cinture, ma l'ho fatta lo stesso quindi aspetterò la sentenza....
Come ha fatto lui tra l'altro....


----------



## lunaiena (27 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Provo a mettermi nei panni di Lunapiena. La sua situazione matrimoniale è serena, lei non mette in discussione il suo compagno. Forse vive una fase della vita in cui le va di sperimentare nuove sensazioni. Alla luce del fatto che suo marito, in passato, si è preso i suoi spazi e il suo momento.
> 
> *Ora, io credo che esporsi in un caso del genere significhi minare un equilibrio soddisfacente. Chi glielo fa fare?*
> 
> ...



Sinceramente non so chi me lo fa fare ...
So solo che è un mio capriccio una cosa che avevo in testa e che dovevo per forza fare....


----------



## lunaiena (27 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no non mi sento uha donna colf...
> perchè è la mia casa e mi piace occuparmi del mio spazio...
> mio marito non mi aiuta..ma daltronde manca tuto il giorno..
> ma quando abbiamo ospitio,o la domenica devo dire che non se ne sta con le mani in mano...
> ...



Ascolta Annuccia non so da quanto sei sposata però mi sembri giovane ....
Ma questo tuo volerti occupare di tutto perchè ,giusto possono rallentare,giusto possono fare pasticci,
Più avanti di porterà a sclerare perchè sti omini si adagieranno sempre più a questo....


----------



## lunaiena (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perché ti piace fare la moglie -colf...
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (27 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusami non c'è con te ma prendo spunto.
> 
> Poi però quando avete dei mariti che lavorano più di voi sia a casa che fuori, non ci venite a scassare la minchia e ditelo alle amiche mio marito lava stira e si mette a pecora a lavare i pavimenti. ABBIATENE IL CORAGGIO NON C'E' NULLA DI MALE.
> 
> scusate lo sfogo ma ho dei buoni motivi. leggere dei traditi stare male fa stare male anche me e dovevo sfogarmi



Non riesco bene a capire questa tua incazzatura....


Per me è ovvio che se lui lavora più di me è più che giusto che mi occupo io della casa e di altre faccende ....
Ma nel mio caso sono io a lavorare più di lui è lui ad avere più tempo libero...
Quindi il primo che arriva a casa si occupa delle cose che ci
sono da fare no?



Ma poi dove vivi?
Almeno qui da noi per lavare i pavimenti non ci si mette più a pecora....


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sinceramente non so chi me lo fa fare ...
> So solo che è un mio capriccio una cosa che avevo in testa e che dovevo per forza fare....


Non hai capito.

Intendevo chi te lo fa fare di esporti con tuo marito...leggi bene il post.

Ciao


----------



## lunaiena (27 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non hai capito.
> 
> Intendevo chi te lo fa fare di esporti con tuo marito...leggi bene il post.
> 
> Ciao



Oddio sole dai ..
Ho capito e non ho bisogno di rileggere il post..
Anzi forse non hai letto bene tu ed hai bisogno tu di rileggerlo

Comunque quello che ho messo in neretto che hai scritto mi ha fatto molto riflettere e dico sul serio quando dico che non so chi me lo fa fare ... e ripeto ho pensato molto a questa frase..


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oddio sole dai ..
> Ho capito e non ho bisogno di rileggere il post..
> Anzi forse non hai letto bene tu ed hai bisogno tu di rileggerlo
> 
> Comunque quello che ho messo in neretto che hai scritto mi ha fatto molto riflettere e dico sul serio quando dico che non so chi me lo fa fare ... e ripeto ho pensato molto a questa frase..


Boh.

Io ho risposto a Ultimo dicendo che raccontare del tradimento a tuo marito ed esporti con lui visto che nonostante tutto avete un bel matrimonio mi pare assurdo.

Invece mi sembrava che tu parlassi del tuo tradimento.

Vabbè, poco male. Non ci siamo capite.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se percepisci che mio marito è poco importante tia assicuro che non è così...
> E stato da sempre il mio migliore amico fin da giovani ne abbiamo combinate tante siamo stati complici in molte cose adolescenziali ci siamo ritrovati insieme per caso,pensa ci siamo trovati a letto come due amici che si consolavano lui perchè era stato mollato ed io anche, ci è piaciuto ed abbiamo continuato la storia ma sempre lasciando che le cose facessero il suo corso senza progetti senza illusioni e ognuno dei due tutelando sempre in prima persona se stesso ....
> Ma nononstante tutto questo non fare progetti nè niente siamo, riusciti a costruire tante cose assieme sempre con la consapevolezza che tutto potesse finire .....
> Ho sempre tenuto in considerazione  conoscendolo  già da prima che lui era un uomo e non "il mio uomo"....e lui sa che sono una donna e non  "la sua donna".....
> ...


La mia percezione mi duole dire che sembra essere convalidata da te, e ti spiego i perchè ( sempre e comunque a parere mio e per quello che sono i mie canoni di indirizzamento in tal discorso) 
Punto primo, dici che è anche tuo amico, e normalmente si può anche nascondere un tradimento al marito ma con l'amico ci si dovrebbe anche sfogare e confidare,( come mai è tuo marito e tuo amico e gli tieni nascosto il tutto) 
Secondo, chi ti da il diritto di non dirgli il tutto dandogli la possibilità di lasciarti o di accettare il tutto e crearvi il futuro assieme decidendolo assieme.

Terzo, dici che non ti senti di tradirlo e quindi "diversamente fedele" io non so se siete sposati , ma se lo siete ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi? 
Quarto, nel momento in cui avete deciso di stare assieme avete preso la decisione di formare una coppia, quindi anche se non sposati avete deciso di formare la coppia, e la coppia si forma in due, non in tre o quattro, a meno che non se ne parli e si scelgano strade alternative, ma insieme non decidendo da solo/a.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2012)

Ok ci stanno donne in questo forum che, tranquillamente dicono che il loro marito fa tutto. e fino a qua al right! è normale no? si lavora in due quindi è giusto collaborare. 
Come è giusto a questo punto anche nella realtà comportarsi e parlare e dire tutto senza remore se un uomo collabora visto i due lavoratori, peccato che questo non avvenga, e non mi venite a dire che non è vero, primo perchè alla donna non piace che il suo macho possa apparire sminuito, secondo perchè si sentirebbe la donna sminuita dicendo che il partner fa i lavori di casa, terzo perchè realmente anche voi donne il vostro uomo lo volete "uomo"e non crederò mai e poi mai che ad una donna possa piacere una situazione del genere.

Ho degli esempi e guarda caso a favore del discorso che io faccio. Mio cognato!! e io stesso dove poco tempo fa mi ritrovo ad affrontare un discorso con mia moglie, lei parla e dice sai parlavo con le mie amiche che si lamentano e bla bla bla.... Ad un certo punto del discorso per capire cosa lei abbia detto su di me, le faccio la domanda diretta, cara hai detto che lavo i piatti stiro metto la lavabiancheria etc ? Ehm no clà questo non lo dissi, e come mai cara? ma sai bla bla bla... 

Smettetela donne!! perchè mentite a voi stesse e ci fate una non bella figura. 
Una donna che si sente donna ha piacere che il suo uomo non metta mani in certe situazioni, e non sto dicendo che sia giusto o sia sbagliato, è solo una condizione di fatto dell'attuale società.


----------



## bubu (28 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia percezione mi duole dire che sembra essere convalidata da te, e ti spiego i perchè ( sempre e comunque a parere mio e per quello che sono i mie canoni di indirizzamento in tal discorso)
> Punto primo, dici che è anche tuo amico, e normalmente si può anche nascondere un tradimento al marito ma con l'amico ci si dovrebbe anche sfogare e confidare,( come mai è tuo marito e tuo amico e gli tieni nascosto il tutto)
> Secondo, chi ti da il diritto di non dirgli il tutto dandogli la possibilità di lasciarti o di accettare il tutto e crearvi il futuro assieme decidendolo assieme.
> 
> ...


Razionalmente hai perfettamente ragione Ultimo.
Ma (e sono una fedele tradita) posso capire la voglia di ogni essere umano ad avere qualcosa solo ed esclusivamente per sè.
Il proibito, il sentirsi importanti, l'essere sempre in una fase di innamoramento, dare e ricevere il meglio di se stessi sono tutte cose che intrigano, stimolano e attraggono l'essere umano (altrimenti non mi spiegherei il perchè di un fenomento così diffuso dai tempi dei tempi).

Non giustifico assolutamente! Ma cerco di capire. Nella mia vita ho avuto tante tentazioni, e se sono stata tentata vuol dire che la voglia di farlo c'è stata...sono stata più forte, mi sono fermata in tempo e l'ho fatto perchè probabilmente, in quel preciso momento, ho ritenuto che non ne valesse la pena...ma capisco, capisco che non sia facile.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Razionalmente hai perfettamente ragione Ultimo.
> Ma (e sono una fedele tradita) posso capire la voglia di ogni essere umano ad avere qualcosa solo ed esclusivamente per sè.
> Il proibito, il sentirsi importanti, l'essere sempre in una fase di innamoramento, dare e ricevere il meglio di se stessi sono tutte cose che intrigano, stimolano e attraggono l'essere umano (altrimenti non mi spiegherei il perchè di un fenomento così diffuso dai tempi dei tempi).
> 
> Non giustifico assolutamente! Ma cerco di capire. Nella mia vita ho avuto tante tentazioni, e se sono stata tentata vuol dire che la voglia di farlo c'è stata...sono stata più forte, mi sono fermata in tempo e l'ho fatto perchè probabilmente, in quel preciso momento, ho ritenuto che non ne valesse la pena...ma capisco, capisco che non sia facile.



Panzane! soltanto panzane a bugie che ci si racconta. Chi nel tradimento va a ricercare quelle farfalle di cui spesso si sente dire le sente soltanto perchè le vuole sentire, le farfalle le sente la prima volta la seconda la terza, dopo devi andarti a cercare un'altro/a , ed a questo punto ti ritrovi a  guardarti in faccia e dirti ok, non cerco le farfalle ma cerco il puro sesso. Chi invece tradisce la prima volta, finite le farfalle finito il falso sogno che si è auto costruito ci rimane di merda. capisce la cazzata che ha fatto e capisce il vuoto che ha creato dentro se stesso. 

Sbagliare è umano perseverare diabolico.


----------



## bubu (28 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Panzane! soltanto panzane a bugie che ci si racconta. Chi nel tradimento va a ricercare quelle farfalle di cui spesso si sente dire le sente soltanto perchè le vuole sentire, le farfalle le sente la prima volta la seconda la terza, dopo devi andarti a cercare un'altro/a , ed a questo punto ti ritrovi a  guardarti in faccia e dirti ok, non cerco le farfalle ma cerco il puro sesso. Chi invece tradisce la prima volta, finite le farfalle finito il falso sogno che si è auto costruito ci rimane di merda. capisce la cazzata che ha fatto e capisce il vuoto che ha creato dentro se stesso.
> 
> *Sbagliare è umano perseverare diabolico*.


su questo ti do ragione.

per il resto non del tutto, o meglio, può essere come dici ma può essere come dico io.
Ci sono persone che nel compagno adorano certe caratteristiche e nell'amica altre e che trovino il proprio equilibrio.
La situazione di Luna o di marta è più comune di quanto non si creda.
Io credo, anche se non mi è mai capitato, che si possano amare più persone, ognuna in maniera diversa.

Sono anche convinta, che mio marito abbia voluto molto bene alla sua amante, e anche se dovesse raccontarmi tutti i dettagli del mondo, non potrò mai capire fino in fondo il loro mondo, un mondo che era solo il loro. Sò che ha contato nella sua vita, sono sicurissima che ci saranno luoghi, canzoni, e tante altre cose che gli ricorderanno lei.

Questo però non toglie che amasse e ami me...forse per altre cose, ma non credo che lei l'amasse per il sesso e a me per il resto! Sarei sciocca a credere una cosa del genere anche se preferirei poterlo credere.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> su questo ti do ragione.
> 
> per il resto non del tutto, o meglio, può essere come dici ma può essere come dico io.
> Ci sono persone che nel compagno adorano certe caratteristiche e nell'amica altre e che trovino il proprio equilibrio.
> ...


Credo che nel momento in cui si riesca a razionalizzare ed il traditore/trice cerchi del sesso fuori pur amando il partner, questi lo cerchino perchè dentro la coppia non riescono a liberarsi di certi tabù, vuoi che siano atteggiamenti e parole, vuoi che siano determinate azioni che uno dei due nel sesso non riescono a fare bene e nemmeno ad insegnarsi assieme, insomma la coppia che scoppia perchè nel tempo si allontanano sempre di più e per svariati motivi... Dovremmo avere noi stessi per primi la capacità di liberarci.


----------



## bubu (28 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che nel momento in cui si riesca a razionalizzare ed il traditore/trice cerchi del sesso fuori pur amando il partner, questi lo cerchino perchè dentro la coppia non riescono a liberarsi di certi tabù, vuoi che siano atteggiamenti e parole, vuoi che siano determinate azioni che uno dei due nel sesso non riescono a fare bene e nemmeno ad insegnarsi assieme, insomma la coppia che scoppia perchè nel tempo si allontanano sempre di più e per svariati motivi... Dovremmo avere noi stessi per primi la capacità di liberarci.


è troppo semplicistico pensare che il cercare sesso fuori sia perchè va male il sesso nella coppia.

nel mio caso il sesso non andava male, anzi.
Sono una moglie generosa ed attenta ai desideri del suo compagno, non ho mai finto e ho sempre messo passione e gioco.
Lei (l'altra) non lo so...
Si sa che il sesso non è uguale con tutti no?
il bello è anche scoprire nuove cose, cose che magari a tua moglie non piacciono e a l'altra invece si.

se hai una relazione extra che dura nel tempo non può essere solo sesso


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> è troppo semplicistico pensare che il cercare sesso fuori sia perchè va male il sesso nella coppia.
> 
> nel mio caso il sesso non andava male, anzi.
> Sono una moglie generosa ed attenta ai desideri del suo compagno, non ho mai finto e ho sempre messo passione e gioco.
> ...


Scrivi nel mio caso......... 
Ma potresti metterci la mano nel fuoco?
Anche io nel mio caso mai avrei pensato che mia moglie mi tradisse. 
E siamo sicuri che a nostra moglie/marito piace quello che gli facciamo? sicuri sicuri ? 
Il sesso se si ha voglia di farlo bene diventa un gioco, diventa saper ridere, saper essere seri, diventa tutto quello che in quel momento riesci a cogliere con la persona che conosci.

Il sesso del tradimento di solito è soltanto un sogno falso che ti inventi per stare meglio.E non sto dicendo che chi fa sesso con quelle emozioni che sono scordate da tanto tempo non sia bello, dico solo che finito il sogno ci si accorge dello sbaglio. Una volta puoi avere le emozioni scordate, due volte... dopo a parere mio diventa quello che ho scritto nella lettera sopra.


----------



## bubu (28 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivi nel mio caso.........
> Ma potresti metterci la mano nel fuoco?
> Anche io nel mio caso mai avrei pensato che mia moglie mi tradisse.
> E siamo sicuri che a nostra moglie/marito piace quello che gli facciamo? sicuri sicuri ?
> ...


Non saprei. Non credo che tu abbia torto, come non credo di averlo io.
In una lunga relazione oltre al sesso c'è il contorno. Che può essere complicità, tenerezza, ascolto reciproco.
Lo chiamerei un surrogato della vita di coppia "ufficiale".

Ovviamente parlo di me. Io e mio marito abbiamo un buon feeling fisico ed ora, dopo la scoperta del tradimento, abbiamo ritrovato anche un buon feeling mentale fatto di *complicità, ascolto, divertimento e condivisione delle proprie emozioni* (credo che principalmente avevamo messo da parte proprio queste cose).


----------



## lunaiena (28 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia percezione mi duole dire che sembra essere convalidata da te, e ti spiego i perchè ( sempre e comunque a parere mio e per quello che sono i mie canoni di indirizzamento in tal discorso)
> Punto primo, dici che è anche tuo amico, e normalmente si può anche nascondere un tradimento al marito ma con l'amico ci si dovrebbe anche sfogare e confidare,( come mai è tuo marito e tuo amico e gli tieni nascosto il tutto)
> Secondo, chi ti da il diritto di non dirgli il tutto dandogli la possibilità di lasciarti o di accettare il tutto e crearvi il futuro assieme decidendolo assieme.
> 
> ...


Ma che testa dura hai?
Dovresti cominciare a  vedere che non tutti hanno l'idea della coppia come l'hai tu....
Io e mio marito ,si perchè siamo sposati e ben da 15 anni ,ed è da ben 23 anni che stiamo insieme ,nonpenso che devi essere tu a dirmi come deve vivere la nostra visione della coppia ,della amicizia ,della fedeltà,dell'onestà o di altri parametri che per me*,e per lui *sono puramente sociali ....

Io vedo la "mia coppia " non come coppia indivisibile indissolubile ,ma come due persona ben distinte che semplicemente hanno deciso di percorrere una strada assieme ma non come un'unica unità  bensì come IO e LUI e non c'è un noi ma sempre IO e LUI....
E questa non è la visione che ho da sempre è stato lui a farmi arrivare a questo,non è stato facile vedere una persona che si comportava in modi che PER ME non andavano bene perchè anche io mi dicevo :
ma se ti comporti così di me non ti importa nulla....


Poi partiamo dai punti:
Primo io con oltre a mio marito ho due amiche molto amiche ma neanche a loro confido cose mie personali che non mi va di confidare....sono una persona molto riservata e tengo molto che gli affari miei siano solo miei...e anche lui è così ...ha delle cose che sono solo sue ha degli spazi che sono solo suoi .....che ti devo dire la mia coppia è così...

Secondo
Chi mi dà in diritto....nessuno .....io non voglio dire questa cosa come non gli e ne dico altre sarò libera di fare ciò che voglio o no?
Daltronde neanche io so la metà delle cose che fa ....ma attento non perchè ce le nascondiamo ma perchè ci sentiamo non vincolati uno all'altro e anche questo l'ho imparato da lui....

Terzo
Si mi rendo conto e la mia visione di tradimento è un'altra cosa....


Quarto 
ognuno forma la sua coppia come meglio ci stà dentro non credi....


Ora non voglio criticare nè giudicare ma nonostante tutto quello che dici, quello che ha avuto problemi con la coppia sei tu non io ....nonostante il mio essere stata tradita ,nonostante il mio tradire ....
E nonostante la mia anzi nostra visione della coppia (mia e di mio marito) i nostri piccoli o grandi problemi non ce li siamo mai portati dietro per anni ....e sia io che lui non siamo sempre lì a parlare parlare parlare ,che a mio PARERE PERSONALE,serve a poco e risolve nulla ,mi basta osservare per capire la sincerità delle azioni....

E nella mia coppia ho trovato molte analogie nella coppia formata da sior Conte....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che testa dura hai?
> Dovresti cominciare a  vedere che non tutti hanno l'idea della coppia come l'hai tu....
> Io e mio marito ,si perchè siamo sposati e ben da 15 anni ,ed è da ben 23 anni che stiamo insieme ,nonpenso che devi essere tu a dirmi come deve vivere la nostra visione della coppia ,della amicizia ,della fedeltà,dell'onestà o di altri parametri che per me*,e per lui *sono puramente sociali ....
> 
> ...


Ma nooooooooooooooooooooo....anche tu un mi e ti...
Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
Che tristezza...se sapessi quale felicità enorme da il NOI...il VOi...e l'ESSI...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Da cui...io amo...le loro...
io SOPRATTUTTO io  w poi loro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che testa dura hai?
> Dovresti cominciare a  vedere che non tutti hanno l'idea della coppia come l'hai tu....
> Io e mio marito ,si perchè siamo sposati e ben da 15 anni ,ed è da ben 23 anni che stiamo insieme ,nonpenso che devi essere tu a dirmi come deve vivere la nostra visione della coppia ,della amicizia ,della fedeltà,dell'onestà o di altri parametri che per me*,e per lui *sono puramente sociali ....
> 
> ...



Che io abbia una testa dura è assodato  che io possa dire la mia su certi parametri che parlano di fedeltà coppia etc, anche questo è assodato, perchè fino a prova contraria nella società odierna ci sono dei "parametri" a cui fare affidamento per quello che concerne il quieto vivere comune ed altro ancora.
Chiarito questo, la cosa che io ritengo importante è che lungi da me giudicare te o altri sul loro stile di vita, se siamo qua ci siamo anche per confrontarci, e se ho ben capito tuo marito è all'oscuro dei/del tuo tradimento, quindi non sei per nulla da associare al conte perchè stai mentendo prima a te e poi a tuo marito. Se invece io ho capito male e tuo marito è al corrente di tutto, ritiro quello che ho scritto, perchè in questo caso ho letto e capito male io. Altrimenti me sa che non sono l'unico ad avere la capa dura se ho capito bene :sonar:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che io abbia una testa dura è assodato  che io possa dire la mia su certi parametri che parlano di fedeltà coppia etc, anche questo è assodato, perchè fino a prova contraria nella società odierna ci sono dei "parametri" a cui fare affidamento per quello che concerne il quieto vivere comune ed altro ancora.
> Chiarito questo, la cosa che io ritengo importante è che lungi da me giudicare te o altri sul loro stile di vita, se siamo qua ci siamo anche per confrontarci, e se ho ben capito tuo marito è all'oscuro dei/del tuo tradimento, quindi non sei per nulla da associare al conte perchè stai mentendo prima a te e poi a tuo marito. Se invece io ho capito male e tuo marito è al corrente di tutto, ritiro quello che ho scritto, perchè in questo caso ho letto e capito male io. Altrimenti me sa che non sono l'unico ad avere la capa dura se ho capito bene :sonar:



Bhè in quanto a testa dura è una bella lotta:smile:


Non ho detto che mi associo al Conte.....ho detto che trovo molte analogie tra il mio modo di vivere ed il suo...
Forse non mi spiego bene .....ma io non mento a mio marito lui....quando esco con amico lui lo sa che poi non sappia cosa faccio ,non è perchè non gli e lo dico ma perchè non me lo chiede.....
Come tra l'altro faccio io quando esce ....
Lo sa che spesso esco con uomini ma perchè mi trovo meglio a conversare con loro...ho molti più amici uomini che donne ....
Poi non è che vado a letto con tutti lo faccio con uno e se un giorno mi chiederà se ci vado a letto non saprò negare...
Nella nostra coppia vige il detto ,non fare domande se non vuoi avere risposte scomode..

Poi se vuoi chiamarmi diversamente fedele fallo .....ok lo sono ma io non mi ci sento ...

Io non ho mai tradito mio marito quando più aveva bisogno del mio appoggio ....lui lo ha fatto e questo per me è stato molto più deludente e mi ha buttato a trerra  del tradimento fisico....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè in quanto a testa dura è una bella lotta:smile:
> 
> 
> Non ho detto che mi associo al Conte.....ho detto che trovo molte analogie tra il mio modo di vivere ed il suo...
> ...


Si perchè voialtre mogli....siete troppo brave a girare la frittata...
Esempio...a me serve adesso una mattina con la casina tutta per me perchè devo provare in diretta video audio...l'effetto delle sex uova che un'amica mi ha regalato...
Allora chiedo a mia moglie...ma domani mattina lavori?

E lei risponde...
Ma perchè me lo chiedi?
Cosa devi combinare?
Non mi hai mai chiesto niente dei miei turni di lavoro?

E io...ok...ok...non parliamone...ok..ok...

E dentro  di me dico...
Se mi becca là a giocare con gli ovetti e sono in videochiamata con una tizia...sarà un problema suo...non mio...

Magari mi guarda e mi dice...
Ehi carino stai attento a non macchiare le lenzuola eh?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè in quanto a testa dura è una bella lotta:smile:
> 
> 
> Non ho detto che mi associo al Conte.....ho detto che trovo molte analogie tra il mio modo di vivere ed il suo...
> ...



Buongiorno Luna....ecco io smetterei all'istante se facessimo come voi,si perde il gusto...voi siete cervi entrambi e vi va benissimo....


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Luna....ecco io smetterei all'istante se facessimo come voi,si perde il gusto...voi siete cervi entrambi e vi va benissimo....


Qototi, ed aggiungo che oltre il gusto per me se perde pure in dignita'....

pero' a certi e' n'optional...

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Luna....ecco io smetterei all'istante se facessimo come voi,si perde il gusto...voi siete cervi entrambi e vi va benissimo....


Ma a te piace trasgredire ,piace fare il bambino cattivo ,il monellaccio ,ma se "la mamma" ti becca altrochè andrenalina ...mi sa che lo tsunami è stato niente a confronto......


----------



## Spider (29 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè in quanto a testa dura è una bella lotta:smile:
> 
> 
> Non ho detto che mi associo al Conte.....ho detto che trovo molte analogie tra il mio modo di vivere ed il suo...
> ...



...per me non sei diversamente fedele, sei infedele e basta.
...natuaralmente è quello che penso e so che non sarai d'accordo ma leggo una profonda ipocrisia in quello che scrivi.
omettere quello che veramente fai con il tuo "amico" solo perchè lui non te lo chiede... mi sembra in realtà una apparente voglia di normalità inesistente.
Se tu non chiedi lo "scontrino" di una spesa, non necessariamente sei in accordo con il pensiero di chi non lo ha fatto.
..forse sei solo più timida...e insicura...
se conosci profondamente chi ti sta accanto, sai anche percepire cosa fa male e cosa no... sarebbe più giusto affermare che non ti esprimi perchè sai di ferirlo e metteresti  a repentaglio tutto quello che hai costruito.
 bada bene nessun moralismo... anche perchè sarebbe facile farlo anche al contrario.

mi chiedo solo perchè è cosi difficile affrontare se stessi... e tu per me ne sei una prova.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...per me non sei diversamente fedele, sei infedele e basta.
> ...natuaralmente è quello che penso e so che non sarai d'accordo ma leggo una profonda ipocrisia in quello che scrivi.
> omettere quello che veramente fai con il tuo "amico" solo perchè lui non te lo chiede... mi sembra in realtà una apparente voglia di normalità inesistente.
> Se tu non chiedi lo "scontrino" di una spesa, non necessariamente sei in accordo con il pensiero di chi non lo ha fatto.
> ...



Definisci ipocrisia grazie..
Definisci  affrontare se stessi ...

Sul neretto hai perfettamente ragione e affermo tutto: 
non mi esprimo perchè saprei di ferirlo...ma quale persona che sa di fare qualcosa che fa male la confessa?
Nella maggior parte confessi quando vieni beccato o puramente per scaricarti la coscienza....
IO non sarò beccata e neanche ho bisogno di scaricarmi la coscienza.....

HO deciso in questo periodo di prendermi questi spazi dopo anni che i  miei spazi sono stati pieni di altro ,pieni di lui e delle sue voglie di evasione ,pieni di cose che mi sono arrivate addosso come una pioggia a ciel sereno ....
L'aver scoperto che la vita è appesa ad un filo e ogni momento è buono per far si che questo filo si rompa..
Bada che non voglio fare la vittima perchè non lo sono ...e neanche cerco di giustificarmi per cosa faccio o non faccio,
la storia della giustifica lo fatta per anni e lo accettata per anni ....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè in quanto a testa dura è una bella lotta:smile:
> 
> 
> Non ho detto che mi associo al Conte.....ho detto che trovo molte analogie tra il mio modo di vivere ed il suo...
> ...



Guarda che ipoteticamente io mi sento superman!! 

Lunapiena ho l'impressione che tu ti stia difendendo, e mi dispiace se questo è vero.
Se rileggi la mia ultima e la tua risposta, non hai fatto altro che avvalorare quello che io ho scritto con parole tue diverse, per caso vogliamo indorarci la pillola? Non ti sto provocando sia chiaro, voglio solo fare il testa dura :sonar::sonar:


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si perchè voialtre mogli....siete troppo brave a girare la frittata...
> Esempio...a me serve adesso una mattina con la casina tutta per me perchè devo provare in diretta video audio...l'effetto delle sex uova che un'amica mi ha regalato...
> Allora chiedo a mia moglie...ma domani mattina lavori?
> 
> ...


ma che si fa con gli ovetti kinder? scambi le sorprese


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda che ipoteticamente io mi sento superman!!
> 
> Lunapiena ho l'impressione che tu ti stia difendendo, e mi dispiace se questo è vero.
> Se rileggi la mia ultima e la tua risposta, non hai fatto altro che avvalorare quello che io ho scritto con parole tue diverse, per caso vogliamo indorarci la pillola? Non ti sto provocando sia chiaro, voglio solo fare il testa dura :sonar::sonar:



NO guarda che sono tutt'altro una persona che vuole difendersi ....ma proprio no.....

Poi ho riletto e non mi sembra così...
Vabbè se però a te va di interpretare ciò che leggi e ciò che vivi in funzione di quello che ti fa più comodo...fai pure...

Mamma mia, ti dico questo sorridendo :
Che pazienza che deve avere tua moglie con te!!
:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> NO guarda che sono tutt'altro una persona che vuole difendersi ....ma proprio no.....
> 
> Poi ho riletto e non mi sembra così...
> Vabbè se però a te va di interpretare ciò che leggi e ciò che vivi in funzione di quello che ti fa più comodo...fai pure...
> ...



auhahaahahahahaahaha :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mia moglie mi conosce e ora come non mai le risate volano, perchè giochiamo anche sulla nostra conoscenza, e ammortizziamo nella maniera giusta quello che c'è da ammortizzare.

Domenica c'è stata una lite, io che la sfotto ( facendolo apposta) (lei che come sempre è dolce ma tagliente) Finito il discorso-lite affrontato, c'è lo siamo gustati come parte di noi stessi, e saperlo fare in due è magnifico.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che si fa con gli ovetti kinder? scambi le sorprese


Vediamo...te non sai certi effettoni con il...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo...te non sai certi effettoni con il...
> 
> View attachment 4652



Il... mutandone arrapante?


----------

